# Apparente normalità



## Old Dellamoreedellamorte (12 Ottobre 2008)

*Apparente normalità*

Ciao a tutti. Sono nuovo nella vostra comunity.
Volevo solo esternare un attimo la mia tristezza che ogni tanto si fa avanti, tutto qua.
Quasi tre anni fa avevo scoperto la relazione di mia moglie con un suo collega, molto più grande di lei.
Mi era stato detto ai tempi che alla fine c'era solo stato un bacio. Vabbè...
Su come iniziano certe cose è presto detto: figlio piccolo, si lavora in due, troppe cose da fare, nessuno spazio per noi...bla bla e inizia un momento di freddure.
Come si risolve? Ovvio, mi confido col collega che mi capisce.
Frittata fatta.
Scopro una loro telefonata (sentendo solo mia miglie) e capisco che i due sono complici amorosi.
Descrivere come mi sono sentito non mi sembra il caso, anche perchè qui credo sia già noto quale sia la devastazione di una persona a seguito di un tradimento.
Volevo separarmi. Non volevo più vederla. Ma non potevo neanche iniziare una vita di m... a mio figlio. Allora aveva un anno e mezzo.
Mio Dio, dicevo, perchè si deve rovinare la vita anche lui, così piccolo.
Resto forte nel mio dolore, e lo faccio solo per mio figlio.
Metto in un angolo mia moglie che capisce l'immane cazzata che ha fatto, se ne pente con tutti i crismi implorandomi perdono, ed un pò alla volta si ritorna alla normalità.
Almeno per lei. Per me è appena iniziata la fine di un rapporto.
Si ritorna ad una vita familiare come le altre, con miei alti e bassi visto che il "collega" ci lavora ancora insieme.
Collega opportunamente avvisato che una seconda volta per lui sarebbe stato letale.
Io intanto vivo pieno di ansie, convinto che tra loro non c'è mai stato solo un bacio.
Ne ottengo conferma pochi mesi fa, quando riesumo il caso per una questione particolare con mia moglie.
Seconda coltellata dritto al cuore. Ca..o che male!! Meno dolorosa della prima, ma più cosciente del fatto che non amo più mia moglie.
E adesso?
Adesso credo che lei non mi abbia più tradito però io in questi tre anni non mi sono più ripreso, e adesso ho solo coscienza di un rapporto ormai morto.
Lei mi ama ancora, facciamo l'amore, e viviamo una vita apparentemente normale.
Ma io non la amo più. Ci convivo e basta. L'unica mia priorità è la serenità di mio figlio.
L'unica persona che amo.


----------



## Old belledejour (12 Ottobre 2008)

Ciao Dellamoreedellamorte, benvenuto caro.
Qui sei nel posto giusto troverai alcuni utenti che hanno esperienze analoghe alla tua e ci sarà certamente una maggiore empatia.
Il tuo dolore lo avverto in quello che scrivi, anche non avendolo vissuto, non essendo sposata, credo di capirlo, e penso che al tuo posto si sarebbero scatenate in me le stesse reazioni, e l'amore sarebbe finito. 
Dici che non vuoi lasciarla e che con lei vuoi vivere, allora perchè non racconti a tua moglie tutto quello che hai scritto qui? 
So che non c'è fiducia, ma se è lei la donna con cui vuoi crescere tuo figlio devi ritrovarla. Credo che dobbiate azzerare il vostro rapporto e ricominciare, ciò implica soprattutto da parte sua totale sincerità.
Un bambino non deve crescere in "apparente normalità", i bambini l' apparente normalità non la vedono. Percepiscono tutto.
Magari lei potrebbe cambiare lavoro. Con i tempi che corrono non è facile, ma non è facile neppure trovare un uomo come te. Non incontrare più quel collega sicuramente non risolverebbe i vostri problemi, ma son sicura che farebbe stare un pochino meglio te.
Forza.. ti abbraccio.


----------



## Old Buscopann (12 Ottobre 2008)

Dellamoreedellamorte ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono nuovo nella vostra comunity.
> Volevo solo esternare un attimo la mia tristezza che ogni tanto si fa avanti, tutto qua.
> Quasi tre anni fa avevo scoperto la relazione di mia moglie con un suo collega, molto più grande di lei.
> Mi era stato detto ai tempi che alla fine c'era solo stato un bacio. Vabbè...
> ...


Tu sei veramente convinto che la separazione dei genitori sia qualcosa di "distruttivo" nella vita di un bambino? Io sono figlio di genitori separati da quando avevo 4 anni. Conosco altre persone nella mia situazione o amici e amiche separati con figli piccoli. Se il bambino ha la possibilità di poter vedere regolarmente entrambi i genitori non soffre di particolari traumi. Io credo che l'importante per un bambino sia avere 2 ottimi genitori, non 2 che stanno inssieme sacrificando la propria serenità (perchè è proprio la mancanza di questa che poi si trasmette al figlio).
Tu non puoi sacrificare la tua serenità. Non hai diritto solo a sognare una vita migliore, ma la devi inseguire. Se il figlio non è solo una "scusa" a cui aggrapparsi per non prendere una certa decisione, allora penso che dovresti fare questo passo

Buscopann


----------



## Old mena (12 Ottobre 2008)

Comprendo che ai figli vanno date certezze e condizioni ottimali per la loro crescita.Ma sei proprio certo che questa sia la cosa giusta per lui? Lui necessita di buoni genitori, non di 2 persone presenti e basta.  Per essere un buon padre dovrai essere prima un uomo equilibrato ed in pace con se stesso. Tu lo sei?


----------



## MK (12 Ottobre 2008)

Dellamoreedellamorte ha detto:


> Ma io non la amo più. Ci convivo e basta. L'unica mia priorità è la serenità di mio figlio.
> L'unica persona che amo.


Quanti anni ha tuo figlio?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2008)

Io sono convinto che il perdono c'è e si può raggiungere se c'è la volontà. Con questo non dico che sia rapido. Più che altro, il tuo dolore e le incertezze possono servire per approfondire un altro lato nella coppia - sapersi perdonare. Hai apparentemente perdonato, ma in realtà richiami i ricordi brutti ad ogni occasione.

Se ritieni necessario di dare al tuo figlio una famiglia serena che sappia risolvere i propri problemi, devi affrontarli. Devi porre l'inevitabile domanda perché non ami più tua moglie e cosa dovresti fare per amarla ancora. Immagino che l'hai sposata per valori che nessun'altro essere umano ti avrebbe offerto, e per questi valori hai accettato l'unione, e hai giurato fedeltà.

Il fatto che la fedeltà non è stata mantenuta da parte di tua moglie, può essere un incentivo per lasciarsi, ma può essere anche un veicolo per conoscersi meglio. Non potrai mai escludere di sbagliare, e se sbagli, il perdono della tua famiglia è essenziale. Non esistono errori imperdonabili, ma soltanto la volontà di perdonare.

Se risolvi questo enigma, la tua famiglia è salva, probabilmente per tutti i tempi. Ma ci vuole il coraggio di guardasi in faccia e vedere le cose come realmente sono, e si richiede la volontà di risolvere il problema.


----------



## Verena67 (12 Ottobre 2008)

Ciao, benvenuto.

Quoto Giovanni (Arthur) e gli altri, ma lo faccio dal lato di chi - come tua moglie - si è innamorata di un altro uomo, e poi è tornata a pieno in famiglia.

I matrimoni si fanno e si disfano in due. Capisco che il tradito abbia buon gioco a dire "la cattiva è lei/lui, io che c'entro?"

Ma se non c'è anche la TUA volontà, il vostro matrimonio è finito. A quel punto è davvero meglio separarsi, se l'ombra di ciò che è stato graverà sempre su di voi e la vostra - la tua e sua, e quella di tuo figlio - serenità!

Lascia perdere i soliti discorsi bacio/non bacio, non sono quelli che contano!

Cio' che conta è l'investimento emotivo e pratico nella famiglia: rovescia la situazione, lei lo sta facendo (pare) ma tu?!?!

Tu cosa stai investendo di tuo in questa riconciliazione??

un attimo di consapevolezza su questo potrebbe aiutarvi...AUGURI!


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Ottobre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Io sono convinto che il perdono c'è e si può raggiungere se c'è la volontà. Con questo non dico che sia rapido. Più che altro, il tuo dolore e le incertezze possono servire per approfondire un altro lato nella coppia - sapersi perdonare. Hai apparentemente perdonato, ma in realtà richiami i ricordi brutti ad ogni occasione.
> 
> Se ritieni necessario di dare al tuo figlio una famiglia serena che sappia risolvere i propri problemi, devi affrontarli. Devi porre l'inevitabile domanda perché non ami più tua moglie e cosa dovresti fare per amarla ancora. Immagino che l'hai sposata per valori che nessun'altro essere umano ti avrebbe offerto, e per questi valori hai accettato l'unione, e hai giurato fedeltà.
> 
> ...


Quoto.
Riuscire a perdonare tua moglie rappresenta per te una grossa occasione di crescita personale.


----------



## Old Dellamoreedellamorte (12 Ottobre 2008)

*Per belledejour*: grazie infinite per l'accoglienza.
Per ora preferisco tenere per me determinate cose.
Il lavoro se potesse lei lo cambierebbe anche subito. Da parte sua c'è stata molta volontà nel rimettersi in carreggiata.
*Per Buscopann*: io sono convinto che una separazione dei genitori sia problematico per chiunque. E poi dovrei organizzarmi la vita per vedere mio figlio magari a giorni alterni?
Non c'è la farei. Lo amo troppo. Andrei incontro alla tristezza più assoluta. E questa non è una scusa.
Vorrei anche precisare che io adesso sono sereno e lo sono sempre rimasto. Ho sofferto sempre da solo, per i cavoli miei. E' come se niente fosse successo. Io scindo molto la mia vita interiore con quella con cui adesso digito queste parole sulla tastiera.
*Per mena*: si, lo sono. E ti posso garantire che nonostante tutto siamo vermanente due genitori normali, allegri e severi quando necessita.
*Per Emmekappa2*: adesso 4
*Per Arthur*: esatto. ho apparentemente perdonato, ma in realtà so che non è così. So che mi sto prendendo in giro.
Non voglio neanche essere pessimista o sembrare tale ma ai valori, ormai, stento a crederci. Credo che questa è una vita terrena e basta. Il mio mondo incantato me lo tengo per me e per chi lo vuol vedere.
So che si sbaglia e che tutti sbagliamo, ed io sono il primo, ma non riesco più a guardare mia moglie come la guardavo quando ci siamo sposati. A meno che non si riesca ad asportare quella parte del mio cervello dov'è registrata questa esperienza.
*Per Verena67*: ho già fatto molto di mio. Sono rimasto tranquillo; sono rimasto a casa ed ho continuato a fare il mio dovere di marito, di padre e di uomo (?) con la testa sulle spalle; ho ricalibrato molto i miei errori per cui si era arrivati a far si che mia moiglie mi tradisse (non nascondo che ho sbagliato su determinate cose nella mia vita coniugale); ho fatto in modo che mia moglie ritrovasse un compagno più presente; e per finire ci ho messo tanta volontà nel volerla perdonare.
Ma l'essenza di tutto è che io, comunque, non la amo più.

Grazie comunque a tutti di cuore per avermi letto e consigliato.


----------



## Verena67 (12 Ottobre 2008)

Un solo consiglio: lasciala!

Ma forse non occorrerà. Ti lascerà lei!

Bacio!


----------



## MK (12 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Un solo consiglio: lasciala!
> 
> *Ma forse non occorrerà. Ti lascerà lei!*
> 
> Bacio!


Può essere. Comunque altro caso di crisi con la nascita del primo figlio.


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Ottobre 2008)

Vi serve un gesto simbolico per ricominciare.
Se non siete sposati in chiesa, potreste sposarvi adesso.
Se siete sposati in chiesa potreste buttare insieme le fedi nuziali in un fiume, comprarne delle nuove e andare da un prete a farle benedire.


----------



## Verena67 (12 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Può essere. Comunque altro caso di crisi con la nascita del primo figlio.


Vero!
Nascite di figli, cambio di lavoro e cambi di casa sono momenti topici per le crisi coniugali.

Ma un uomo che dice "Non l'amo piu'" puo' fingere quanto vuole, ma non l'ama piu'.

E una donna "sana" mentalmente nel tempo non si accontenta di un marito a mezzo servizio!

Per cui, e lo vedo tutti i giorni, la coppia va in dissoluzione...


----------



## Old belledejour (12 Ottobre 2008)

Dellamoreedellamorte ha detto:


> *Per belledejour*: grazie infinite per l'accoglienza.
> Per ora preferisco tenere per me determinate cose.
> Il lavoro se potesse lei lo cambierebbe anche subito. Da parte sua c'è stata molta volontà nel rimettersi in carreggiata. *Lei ha volontà, tu no.*
> *Per Buscopann*: io sono convinto che una separazione dei genitori sia problematico per chiunque. E poi dovrei organizzarmi la vita per vedere mio figlio magari a giorni alterni?
> ...


Mi spiace ma la vedo cosi.


----------



## Old belledejour (12 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Un solo consiglio: lasciala!
> 
> Ma forse non occorrerà. Ti lascerà lei!
> 
> Bacio!


Lo penso anche io. Se commetto un errore o vengo perdonata e si ricomincia, o finisce tutto e mi ricostruisco la mia di vita.
Non posso essere condannata a vita, e prima o poi tua moglie comincerà a ragionare cosi se non fai qualcosa.


----------



## MK (12 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Vero!
> Nascite di figli, cambio di lavoro e cambi di casa sono momenti topici per le crisi coniugali.
> 
> Ma* un uomo che dice "Non l'amo piu'" puo' fingere quanto vuole, ma non l'ama piu'.*
> ...


Può essere un modo per difendersi dal dolore, tante volte le parole si usano senza capirne il vero significato...


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Vero!
> Nascite di figli, cambio di lavoro e cambi di casa sono momenti topici per le crisi coniugali.
> 
> Ma un uomo che dice "Non l'amo piu'" puo' fingere quanto vuole, ma non l'ama piu'.
> ...


Se Dellamoreedellamorte non fa qualcosa credo proprio che purtroppo questa sarà la fine del suo matrimonio.


----------



## Old belledejour (12 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Se Dellamoreedellamorte non fa qualcosa credo proprio che purtroppo questa sarà la fine del suo matrimonio.



Si. Che poi che vantaggi puo' trarne in un futuro il bambino non lo so. Sta crescendo con un finto amore, in un matrimonio di finzione. E' questo il modello di relazione che ha questo futuro uomo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Ottobre 2008)

Dellamoreedellamorte ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono nuovo nella vostra comunity.
> Volevo solo esternare un attimo la mia tristezza che ogni tanto si fa avanti, tutto qua.
> Quasi *tre anni fa* avevo scoperto la relazione di mia moglie con un suo collega, molto più grande di lei.
> Mi era stato detto ai tempi che alla fine c'era solo stato un bacio. Vabbè...
> ...





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quanti anni ha tuo figlio?


 1,5 + 3 = 4,5


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Vi serve un gesto simbolico per ricominciare.
> Se non siete sposati in chiesa, potreste sposarvi adesso.
> Se siete sposati in chiesa *potreste buttare insieme le fedi nuziali *in un fiume, comprarne delle nuove e andare da un prete a farle benedire.


 Non lo farei in nessun caso. Il giuramento di reciproca fedeltà è legato in questi, e non potrà essere rinnovato. Intendo dire, che l'emozione legata a questi oggetti non è sostituibile.

Se davvero si crede nel matrimonio e nella famiglia, il problema può essere risolto.


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Ottobre 2008)

Dellamoreedellamorte ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono nuovo nella vostra comunity.
> Volevo solo esternare un attimo la mia tristezza che ogni tanto si fa avanti, tutto qua.
> *Quasi tre anni* fa avevo scoperto la relazione di mia moglie con un suo collega, molto più grande di lei.
> Mi era stato detto ai tempi che alla fine c'era solo stato un bacio. Vabbè...
> ...





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> 1,5 + 3 = 4,5


1,5+2,9=4,4   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che rompiballe che sono!


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Ottobre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Non lo farei in nessun caso. Il giuramento di reciproca fedeltà è legato in questi, e non potrà essere rinnovato. Intendo dire, che l'emozione legata a questi oggetti non è sostituibile.
> 
> Se davvero si crede nel matrimonio e nella famiglia, il problema può essere risolto.


Molte volte le fedi nuziali si perdono anche.
L'importante è che ci sia un nuovo rito, un nuovo gesto simbolico.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Ottobre 2008)

Quando sento dire "non l'amo più" mi domando sempre cosa si intende per amore e se quello che si vuole provare può tornare.
Nel caso di Dellamore credo di sì.
Lo credo perché chi non prova più amore non può resistere insieme a una persona e condividerne i giorni e le notti.
Mi sembra che Dellamore sia il tipo di persona che vuole digerirsi da solo i suoi dolori e questo porta a indurirsi...ma dietro a quella scorza c'è ancora sentimento ...altrimenti non avrebbe potuto essere ferito.
Però il fatto che cose importanti relative al tradimento siano venute fuori a distanza di tempo, mi fa pensare che abbiano voluto mettere una pietra sopra all'accaduto senza voler esplicitare cosa ha significato per entrambi.
Dellamore sei certo che tua moglie non soffra quanto e più di te, dilaniata dai sensi di colpa?
Sei certo che la soluzione possa essere una separazione senza aver chiarito tutto con lei?
In quanto al bambino ...ogni bambino trova naturale quel che vive e gli importa solo la stabilità e potreste assicurargliela anche da separati (perché vederlo un giorno sì e uno no? Potresti trovare casa vicinissimo e vederlo quotidianamente) quello che ti preoccupa di più è perdere TU il conforto del suo affetto, ma questo è grave perché significa caricare un bambino di una responsabilità troppo grossa, anche se non espressa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> 1,5+2,9=4,4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mai come me


----------



## Verena67 (12 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Può essere un modo per difendersi dal dolore, tante volte le parole si usano senza capirne il vero significato...


possibile, ma in questo caso allora cos' è a trattenerlo dal RICOMINCIARE VERAMENTE? L'orgoglio?

Se basta l'orgoglio, allora non è vero amore...!


----------



## Old Alexantro (12 Ottobre 2008)

Dellamoreedellamorte ha detto:


> Mi era stato detto ai tempi che alla fine c'era solo stato un bacio. Vabbè...
> .


 ah ma allora e' un vizio dire sempre sta cosa.......
fossero 15enni al primo appuntamento che si accontentano di qualche baciotto sulla bocca e finita li' la cosa...ma qui si parla di persone adulte....difficile da credere che ci sia stato solo un bacio


----------



## Verena67 (12 Ottobre 2008)

Ok. Ci è andata a letto.

E allora? Che cambia?

Non siate puerili, maschietti....!


----------



## Old Dellamoreedellamorte (13 Ottobre 2008)

Dio mio, quante ne dite.
Il mondo è bello perchè è vario, dicevano.
Mi auguro che ognuno di voi abbia ragione.
Io intanto ho maturato il fatto che l'amore è solo una singola percezione soggettiva e niente di universale. Nel mio qual caso nell'amore di coppia non ci credo più.
E sarò sincero con voi: non so più a cosa credere a questo punto.
Ho degli alti e bassi allucinanti comunque.
Quello che scrivo adesso fra due giorni può non aver più senso per me e dire totalmente l'opposto.
Intanto vi ringrazio per la vostra attenzione.
Spero di instaurare dei buoni rapporti con tutti voi su questo affascinante tema: *l'infedeltà*.

Buonanotte


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Ottobre 2008)

Dellamoreedellamorte ha detto:


> Dio mio, quante ne dite.
> Il mondo è bello perchè è vario, dicevano.
> Mi auguro che ognuno di voi abbia ragione.
> Io intanto ho maturato il fatto che l'amore è solo una singola percezione soggettiva e niente di universale. Nel mio qual caso nell'amore di coppia non ci credo più.
> ...


A me pare di notare una grandissima delusione e disillusione...e una rabbia che non ha ancora trovato modo di venir fuori totalmente...

Mi ricorda una precisa fase della mia vita, dove tenevo tutto dentro e lasciavo che il sentimento si spegnesse in me...perchè me ne volevo andare senza rimpianti (con la differenza forse sostanziale, forse...ma forse no....che ero io il traditore...)...

Forse non l'hai mai davvero perdonata e ti sei limitato a nascondere nel cassetto la tua sfiducia...a lei l'hai detto che non l'ami più? Ne avete discusso?


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

Dellamoreedellamorte ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono nuovo nella vostra comunity.
> Volevo solo esternare un attimo la mia tristezza che ogni tanto si fa avanti, tutto qua.
> Quasi tre anni fa avevo scoperto la relazione di mia moglie con un suo collega, molto più grande di lei.
> Mi era stato detto ai tempi che alla fine c'era solo stato un bacio. Vabbè...
> ...


Tristezza... non aggiungo altro. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ok. Ci è andata a letto.
> 
> E allora? Che cambia?
> 
> Non siate puerili, maschietti....!


 macche puerili suvvia
e' che e' incredibile come tutte quelle che vengono scoperte dal proprio compagno dicano sempre la stessa cosa x salvare il salvabile
"piu di un bacio non c'e stato"


----------



## Old Dellamoreedellamorte (13 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A me pare di notare una grandissima delusione e disillusione...e una rabbia che non ha ancora trovato modo di venir fuori totalmente...
> 
> Mi ricorda una precisa fase della mia vita, dove tenevo tutto dentro e lasciavo che il sentimento si spegnesse in me...perchè me ne volevo andare senza rimpianti (con la differenza forse sostanziale, forse...ma forse no....che ero io il traditore...)...
> 
> Forse non l'hai mai davvero perdonata e ti sei limitato a nascondere nel cassetto la tua sfiducia...a lei l'hai detto che non l'ami più? Ne avete discusso?


La verità autentica è sempre inverosimile. Per renderla più credibile, bisogna assolutamente mescolarvi un po' di menzogna.

Fëdor Dostoevskij


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> macche puerili suvvia
> e' che e' incredibile come tutte quelle che vengono scoperte dal proprio compagno dicano sempre la stessa cosa x salvare il salvabile
> "piu di un bacio non c'e stato"


Pensa che io a mia moglie sono riuscito a farle credere che non c'è stato nemmeno il bacio... non pensavo di avere la faccia come il c...o prima di questa esperienza.


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Pensa che io a mia moglie sono riuscito a farle credere che non c'è stato nemmeno il bacio... non pensavo di avere la faccia come il c...o prima di questa esperienza.


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Pensa che io a mia moglie sono riuscito a farle credere che non c'è stato nemmeno il bacio... *non pensavo di avere la faccia come il c...o prima di questa esperienza.*


... e quindi ne sei orgoglioso, ti senti un grande, non provi rimorsi?

MAH!


----------



## Old confusa e ferita (13 Ottobre 2008)

Dellamoreedellamorte ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono nuovo nella vostra comunity.
> Volevo solo esternare un attimo la mia tristezza che ogni tanto si fa avanti, tutto qua.
> Quasi tre anni fa avevo scoperto la relazione di mia moglie con un suo collega, molto più grande di lei.
> Mi era stato detto ai tempi che alla fine c'era solo stato un bacio. Vabbè...
> ...


Ah, come ti capisco!!! Secondo me non è che non l'ami più penso che la delusione, il dolore e la rabbia prevalgono su tutti gli altri srentimenti positivi.  pensa che mio marito continua a sostenere che non c'è stato nemmeno un tradimento!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Il problema è che quando la fiducia è persa... è persa; il matrimonio, così come l'amicizia, si fonda sulla fiducia percui.... Comunque, mal comune mezzo gaudio,  sono nella tua stessa barca, un abbraccio!!!


----------



## Old stellamarina (13 Ottobre 2008)

Dellamoreedellamorte ha detto:


> Dio mio, quante ne dite.
> Il mondo è bello perchè è vario, dicevano.
> Mi auguro che ognuno di voi abbia ragione.
> Io intanto ho maturato il fatto che l'amore è solo una singola percezione soggettiva e niente di universale. Nel mio qual caso nell'amore di coppia non ci credo più.
> ...


comunque benvenuto


----------



## Old confusa e ferita (13 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Pensa che io a mia moglie sono riuscito a farle credere che non c'è stato nemmeno il bacio... non pensavo di avere la faccia come il c...o prima di questa esperienza.


ma perchè l'hai fatto???


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Ottobre 2008)

confusa e ferita ha detto:


> ma perchè l'hai fatto???


L'ha fatto perchè la tecnica del negare fino alla fine funziona quasi sempre.


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Ottobre 2008)

Dellamoreedellamorte ha detto:


> La verità autentica è sempre inverosimile. Per renderla più credibile, bisogna assolutamente mescolarvi un po' di menzogna.
> 
> Fëdor Dostoevskij


Questo lo riferisci anche a te stesso? Nel senso che te la stai un pò raccontando? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Hai provato a pensare di ricostruire ex novo invece di rattoppare un matrimonio che si trascina stancamente?

Per far questo dovresti guadare tua moglie con occhi nuovi o per lo meno ritrovare in lei le cose che te l'hanno fatta scegliere come compagna di vita, come madre di tuo figlio...
Non vedi perchè non ci sono o perchè tieni chiusi gli occhi per paura di vedere quel che c'è?


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e quindi ne sei orgoglioso, ti senti un grande, non provi rimorsi?
> 
> MAH!


Naturalmente non sono un cretino e non ne sono orgoglioso... era solo per farti capire quanto si è disposti a mentire per salvarsi il c...o!


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

confusa e ferita ha detto:


> ma perchè l'hai fatto???


Per non ferirla troppo... avevo bisogno di confessare, ma non potevo dirle tutto....


----------



## Old confusa e ferita (13 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> L'ha fatto perchè la tecnica del negare fino alla fine funziona quasi sempre.


A me la cosa che fa più incavolare è voler far passare da imbecilli le persone.... questo proprio non lo tollero... uno/a può andare a letto con chi vuole ma se ne assume le responsabilità; se vai con un'altra persona vuol dire che del marito/moglie non te ne frega più nulla 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Scusate ma mi si chiude la vena!!!!


----------



## luigi.codone (13 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> L'ha fatto perchè la tecnica del negare fino alla fine funziona quasi sempre.


quasi sempre....

mia moglie ha negato tutto fino all'ultimo, poi 

1. messa di fronte a tabulati telefonici ha ammesso di avere una amica di cui non mi aveva parlato
2. messa successivamente di fronte ad alcune foto ha amesso di avere un amico in ambito extra-lavorativo
3. messa successivamente di fronte ad altre foto ha amesso di avere un amico in ambito lavorativo
4. messa successivamente di fronte ad altre foto ha amesso di avere una storia con il suo capo.....

devo ancora trovare il modo di farle ammettere di esserci andata a letto (mi ha ovviamente detto di averlo solo baciato....) ma prima o poi ci arrivo

cordialità

gigi


----------



## Old confusa e ferita (13 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Per non ferirla troppo... avevo bisogno di confessare, ma non potevo dirle tutto....


 
Ti posso assicurare che l'hai ferita la prima volta che nella tua testa è passato il pensiero "io questa me la sc*** (riferito all'altra). Non dopo, te pensidi non ferirla di più prendendola palesemente in giro????
Mi si è richiusa la vena


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Ottobre 2008)

confusa e ferita ha detto:


> A me la cosa che fa più incavolare è voler far passare da imbecilli le persone.... questo proprio non lo tollero... uno/a può andare a letto con chi vuole ma se ne assume le responsabilità; se vai con un'altra persona vuol dire che del marito/moglie non te ne frega più nulla
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo dici a me? E' una teoria che approvo e sottoscrivo.
Però è anche vero che se uno  lo crede è perchè gli fa comodo. Contenti loro, contenti tutti.


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

confusa e ferita ha detto:


> A me la cosa che fa più incavolare è voler far passare da imbecilli le persone.... questo proprio non lo tollero... uno/a può andare a letto con chi vuole ma se ne assume le responsabilità; se vai con un'altra persona vuol dire che del marito/moglie non te ne frega più nulla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A parte il fatto che la tua opinione è opinabile... comunque a volte si mente non per far passare da imbecilli le persone, ma perchè le si vuole proteggere. A volte eh....


----------



## Old confusa e ferita (13 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Naturalmente non sono un cretino e non ne sono orgoglioso... era solo per farti capire quanto si è disposti a mentire per salvarsi il c...o!


 
Ma salvarsi il c**o da cosa?!! Se vai con un'altra vuol dire che di tua moglie non te ne frega più percui anche se la perdi che te frega


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> A parte il fatto che la tua opinione è opinabile... comunque a volte si mente non per far passare da imbecilli le persone, ma *perchè le si vuole proteggere. *A volte eh....



Da cosa,  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   dalla verita'/realta'?


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

confusa e ferita ha detto:


> Ti posso assicurare che l'hai ferita la prima volta che nella tua testa è passato il pensiero "io questa me la sc*** (riferito all'altra). Non dopo, te pensidi non ferirla di più prendendola palesemente in giro????
> Mi si è richiusa la vena


A me l'ipocrisia fa venire il latte alle ginocchia. Perchè tu non hai mai pensato di far sesso con qualcunaltro? Mai avuti pensieri torbidi? Non prendiamoci in giro, l'istinto non si può ignorare del tutto.


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

confusa e ferita ha detto:


> Ma salvarsi il c**o da cosa?!! Se vai con un'altra vuol dire che di tua moglie non te ne frega più percui anche se la perdi che te frega


La pensavo anch'io come te... poi capita, come capitano tante cose nella vita.


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Ottobre 2008)

luigi.codone ha detto:


> quasi sempre....
> 
> mia moglie ha negato tutto fino all'ultimo, poi
> 
> ...


Ecco, te non hai voluto credere a Babbo Natale e sei arrivato alla verità. Molti non vogliono smettere di credere alle favole, e fingono. 
Ma è anche vero che se uno si lascia fregare, sarà fregato a vita da soggetti simili, perchè tanto facendola franca si attua in loro il meccanismo " tanto mi so far credere" e si lasceranno sempre andare senza pensare alle eventuali conseguenze.

Una volta uscii per un po' con un ragazzo che contemporaneamente usciva con altre 5 ed era anche fidanzato. Tempo qualche giorno e me ne accorsi. Messo davanti all'evidenza ( l'avevo visto con gli occhi ) negò, e non l'ha mai ammesso. Anzi... mi voleva far sentire in colpa per aver pensato "male di lui".


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Da cosa,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forse entrambe.


----------



## Old confusa e ferita (13 Ottobre 2008)

confusa e ferita ha detto:


> Ma salvarsi il c**o da cosa?!! Se vai con un'altra vuol dire che di tua moglie non te ne frega più percui anche se la perdi che te frega


 
Non ce l'ho con te come persona nè mi sognerei mai di giudicare ciò che hai fatto, non ti conosco e  conosco poco la tua storia.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Si parla da traditore a tradita in generale cercando di vedere ognuno il suo lato.... poi che a me si chiuda la vena è un altro discorso


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> *A me l'ipocrisia fa venire il latte alle ginocchia.* Perchè tu non hai mai pensato di far sesso con qualcunaltro? Mai avuti pensieri torbidi? Non prendiamoci in giro, l'istinto non si può ignorare del tutto.


E la tua?


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

confusa e ferita ha detto:


> Non ce l'ho con te come persona nè mi sognerei mai di giudicare ciò che hai fatto, non ti conosco e  conosco poco la tua storia....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti ripeto solamente che anch'io la pensavo come te.


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Forse entrambe.


Ti caghi sotto eh? ... hai paura di una sua possibile scelta, nevvero?!


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E la tua?


E la mia si è rimpicciolita di molto quando ho voluto confessarle (in parte è vero) il mio errore.


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti caghi sotto eh? ... hai paura di una sua possibile scelta, nevvero?!


Non mi cago sotto, semplicemente non voglio farla soffrire. Io sono stato un traditore senza paure e fobie eccessive. Purtroppo il coltello dalla parte del manico l'ho avuto io e ti assicuro che non è comunque bello.


----------



## Old Dellamoreedellamorte (13 Ottobre 2008)

confusa e ferita ha detto:


> Ah, come ti capisco!!! Secondo me non è che non l'ami più penso che la delusione, il dolore e la rabbia prevalgono su tutti gli altri srentimenti positivi. pensa che mio marito continua a sostenere che non c'è stato nemmeno un tradimento!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credo che una delle sintesi del mio problema sia proprio questo: la fiducia.
Non esiste più. E questo è uno dei requisiti fondamentali sui sentimenti più grandi.
Ma amore, io ti amo, non lo farò più.....
"Si, certo. Come no."
Vi mollo un'altra verità: quando ho conosciuto mia moglie lei stava con un altro. Erano solo morosi.
Praticamente, prima di diventare suo marito, ero il suo amante.
Lei poi ha visto in me il suo uomo ideale, ha lasciato l'altro e siamo diventati ufficialmente una coppia.
Mea Culpa!!!!!!


----------



## Old confusa e ferita (13 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> A me l'ipocrisia fa venire il latte alle ginocchia. Perchè tu non hai mai pensato di far sesso con qualcunaltro? Mai avuti pensieri torbidi? Non prendiamoci in giro, l'istinto non si può ignorare del tutto.


 
Ti posso assicurare che non sono ipocrita e non mi piacciono le ipocrisie. Certo che ho fatto pensieri torbidi anzi torbidissimi.... pensandoci anche stanotte......  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ma tra pensare e fare.... sai come si dice no? Si può pensare, scherzare, giocare, ridere, e poi decidere se fermarsi o andare avanti ed è lì che sta la questione se tieni veramente al coniuge. E poi proprio perchè non mi piacciono le ipocrisie ti posso garantire che preferirei una persona che mi dice tutta la verità ad uno che mi racconta palesi caz****. Riuscirei a perdonare se sapessi la verità perchè vorrebbe dire che davanti ho una persona di cui, nel bene o nel male, mi posso fidare


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Ottobre 2008)

Dellamoreedellamorte ha detto:


> Credo che una delle sintesi del mio problema sia proprio questo: la fiducia.
> Non esiste più. E questo è uno dei requisiti fondamentali sui sentimenti più grandi.
> Ma amore, io ti amo, non lo farò più.....
> "Si, certo. Come no."
> ...


Senti "mea culpa" se non ricostruisci il rapporto tua moglie si troverà un altro e stavolta se ne andrà con lui. Se non vuoi ricostruirlo la lasci.


----------



## Old Dellamoreedellamorte (13 Ottobre 2008)

luigi.codone ha detto:


> quasi sempre....
> 
> mia moglie ha negato tutto fino all'ultimo, poi
> 
> ...


Mitico!!


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

confusa e ferita ha detto:


> Ti posso assicurare che non sono ipocrita e non mi piacciono le ipocrisie. Certo che ho fatto pensieri torbidi anzi torbidissimi.... pensandoci anche stanotte......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io credo invece che tra il dire e il fare, molto spesso l'unica differenza è che per fare devi avere l'opportunità.


----------



## Old Dellamoreedellamorte (13 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Senti "mea culpa" se non ricostruisci il rapporto tua moglie si troverà un altro e stavolta se ne andrà con lui. Se non vuoi ricostruirlo la lasci.


E' libera di fare ciò che vuole a questo punto.


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Ottobre 2008)

Dellamoreedellamorte ha detto:


> E' libera di fare ciò che vuole a questo punto.


Ma scusa ma tu non hai un cervello? Devi subire le sue scelte?


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non mi cago sotto, semplicemente non voglio farla soffrire. Io sono stato un traditore senza paure e fobie eccessive. Purtroppo il coltello dalla parte del manico l'ho avuto io e ti assicuro che non è comunque bello.


Dormi tranquillo e asciutto tu, spera sempre che lei (tua moglie) non scopra un giorno quello che hai fatto, perche' allora si che vedrai i sorci rossi ... dalla mie parti si dice: Quello che non si fa, non si sa


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dormi tranquillo e asciutto tu, spera sempre che lei (tua moglie) non scopra un giorno quello che hai fatto, perche' allora si che vedrai i sorci rossi ... dalla mie parti si dice: Quello che non si fa, non si sa


Magari venisse a sapere la verità... mi toglierei un grosso peso dalla coscienza sai? Io non glie lo dico proprio perchè sarebbe da vigliacchi scaricarsela così.


----------



## Old confusa e ferita (13 Ottobre 2008)

Dellamoreedellamorte ha detto:


> Credo che una delle sintesi del mio problema sia proprio questo: la fiducia.
> Non esiste più. E questo è uno dei requisiti fondamentali sui sentimenti più grandi.
> Ma amore, io ti amo, non lo farò più.....
> "Si, certo. Come no."
> ...


 
Anch'io.... ehi ma che sei il mio alter ego maschile!!!! Come si dice il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio!!


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Ottobre 2008)

confusa e ferita ha detto:


> A me la cosa che fa più incavolare è voler far passare da imbecilli le persone.... questo proprio non lo tollero... uno/a può andare a letto con chi vuole ma se ne assume le responsabilità; se vai con un'altra persona *vuol dire che del marito/moglie non te ne frega più nulla*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non sempre è tutto così netto...se no non ci si arrovellerebbe fra mille dubbi...


----------



## Old confusa e ferita (13 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Io credo invece che tra il dire e il fare, molto spesso l'unica differenza è che per fare devi avere l'opportunità.


Ci vuol poco a creare le opportunità.. soprattutto per una donna


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

confusa e ferita ha detto:


> Ci vuol poco a creare le opportunità.. soprattutto per una donna


Certo.


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Ottobre 2008)

confusa e ferita ha detto:


> Ci vuol poco a creare le opportunità.. soprattutto per una donna


quoto! Ma vale lo stesso per un uomo.


----------



## Old Dellamoreedellamorte (13 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ma scusa ma tu non hai un cervello? Devi subire le sue scelte?


Ma no tranquilla. Per me e mia moglie (intesi come coppia) ormai il tradimento fatto è acqua passata. Siamo tornati alla normalità.
Lei dice di amarmi e che non mi vuole assolutamente lasciare e sta bene con me e quant'altro...
Il problema sono io, è dentro di me. Sono io che non riesco a vivere con l'idea di quello che c'è stato.
E sinceramente, come dicevo prima, non credo più a niente.


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Ottobre 2008)

Dellamoreedellamorte ha detto:


> Ma no tranquilla. Per me e mia moglie (intesi come coppia) ormai il tradimento fatto è acqua passata. Siamo tornati alla normalità.
> Lei dice di amarmi e che non mi vuole assolutamente lasciare e sta bene con me e quant'altro...
> Il problema sono io, è dentro di me. Sono io che non riesco a vivere con l'idea di quello che c'è stato.
> E sinceramente, come dicevo prima, non credo più a niente.


quindi il tradimento non è acqua passata, e come ti ho detto già ieri dovete ancora parlarne e risolverlo.


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

Dellamoreedellamorte ha detto:


> Ma no tranquilla. Per me e mia moglie (intesi come coppia) ormai il tradimento fatto è acqua passata. Siamo tornati alla normalità.
> Lei dice di amarmi e che non mi vuole assolutamente lasciare e sta bene con me e quant'altro...
> Il problema sono io, è dentro di me. Sono io che non riesco a vivere con l'idea di quello che c'è stato.
> E sinceramente, come dicevo prima, non credo più a niente.


Pensa il paradosso... se mia moglie mi tradisse anche solo per una volta e pur essendoci passato, credo che la lascerei subito. Impossibile vivere con l'immagine del partner che fa sesso con un altro/a secondo me. Puoi perdonare ma non dimenticare.


----------



## Old Dellamoreedellamorte (13 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> quindi il tradimento non è acqua passata, e come ti ho detto già ieri dovete ancora parlarne e risolverlo.


No ti prego basta. Sono stanco.
Mi sfogo qui con voi e basta. Ma poi cosa vuoi risolvere?
Dammi una soluzione affinchè il mio cervello si convinca che devo fidarmi.
Ti pago in oro se ci riesci guarda..


----------



## Old confusa e ferita (13 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ma scusa ma tu non hai un cervello? Devi subire le sue scelte?


 
Secondo me lui la sua scelta l'ha già fatta


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Ottobre 2008)

Dellamoreedellamorte ha detto:


> No ti prego basta. Sono stanco.
> Mi sfogo qui con voi e basta. Ma poi cosa vuoi risolvere?
> Dammi una soluzione affinchè il mio cervello si convinca che devo fidarmi.
> Ti pago in oro se ci riesci guarda..



La soluzione poteta trovarla solo tu e lei. Tu ti sei chiuso e questa soluzione non l'avrai mai.


----------



## Old confusa e ferita (13 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Pensa il paradosso... se mia moglie mi tradisse anche solo per una volta e pur essendoci passato, credo che la lascerei subito. Impossibile vivere con l'immagine del partner che fa sesso con un altro/a secondo me. Puoi perdonare ma non dimenticare.





Eh già è proprio questo il problema! Comunque aspettatelo


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Pensa il paradosso... se mia moglie mi tradisse anche solo per una volta e pur essendoci passato, credo che la lascerei subito. Impossibile vivere con l'immagine del partner che fa sesso con un altro/a secondo me. *Puoi perdonare ma non dimenticare.*


Appunto! ... si perdona, ma non si dimentichera' mai


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Appunto! ... si perdona, ma non si dimentichera' mai


Mi sembra molto umana come reazione...


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Mi sembra molto umana come reazione...


Non solo, anche tra gli animali


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non solo, anche tra gli animali


Questo lo dubito.... se c'è una cosa che ci differenzia dagli animali, è la razionalità che (non sempre) ci contraddistingue.


----------



## Old Dellamoreedellamorte (13 Ottobre 2008)

confusa e ferita ha detto:


> Secondo me lui la sua scelta l'ha già fatta


Si è così.
Prendo atto di quello che c'è stato, resto nel mio mondo e basta.
Ho creduto in un amore che mi ha tradito.
Il tradimento per me è la fine di un rapporto.
Vado solo avanti perchè mi sono assunto delle responsabilità e basta.


----------



## Kid (13 Ottobre 2008)

Dellamoreedellamorte ha detto:


> Si è così.
> Prendo atto di quello che c'è stato, resto nel mio mondo e basta.
> Ho creduto in un amore che mi ha tradito.
> Il tradimento per me è la fine di un rapporto.
> Vado solo avanti perchè mi sono assunto delle responsabilità e basta.



No cavoli, no! Tu che hai dalla tua parte il rancore da usare come arma di liberazione, usala cavoli!


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Ottobre 2008)

Dellamoreedellamorte ha detto:


> No ti prego basta. Sono stanco.
> Mi sfogo qui con voi e basta. Ma poi cosa vuoi risolvere?
> Dammi una soluzione affinchè il mio cervello si convinca che devo fidarmi.
> Ti pago in oro se ci riesci guarda..


Il problema da risolvere (e non sempre è risolvibile) è se tu accetti come è lei oggi, con la sua debolezza e la sua fallacità, con il disincanto per ciò che pensavi fosse, per le tue aspettative nei suoi confronti.

Mi par anche di vedere che la soluzione di risolvere in modo drastico il nodo, figlio a parte, sia anche che forse un pò ti crogioli in questa sua ricerca di farti scordare il suo sbaglio, cercando di convincerti del suo amore...perchè cambiare uno status fatto probabilmente di molte attenzioni? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Deve espiare forse in eterno?


----------



## Old confusa e ferita (13 Ottobre 2008)

Dellamoreedellamorte ha detto:


> Si è così.
> Prendo atto di quello che c'è stato, resto nel mio mondo e basta.
> Ho creduto in un amore che mi ha tradito.
> Il tradimento per me è la fine di un rapporto.
> Vado solo avanti perchè mi sono assunto delle responsabilità e basta.


Quoto, straquoto e riquoto anche se non sono dì'accordo sull'ultima affermazione!!!  penso che prima o poi anche lui troverà qualcuna che gli farà girare la testa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e il mondo continuerà ad andare avanti come fa da millenni perchè la fedeltà è un'utopia!!!


----------



## Old confusa e ferita (13 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il problema da risolvere (e non sempre è risolvibile) è se tu accetti come è lei oggi, con la sua debolezza e la sua fallacità, con il disincanto per ciò che pensavi fosse, per le tue aspettative nei suoi confronti.
> 
> Mi par anche di vedere che la soluzione di risolvere in modo drastico il nodo, figlio a parte, sia anche che forse un pò ti crogioli in questa sua ricerca di farti scordare il suo sbaglio, cercando di convincerti del suo amore...perchè cambiare uno status fatto probabilmente di molte attenzioni?
> 
> ...


Più che un'espiazione mi sembra una scelta, sarà lei forse che lo dovrà accettare.... lui mi sembra che non abbia avuto modo di scegliere


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Ottobre 2008)

luigi.codone ha detto:


> quasi sempre....
> 
> mia moglie ha negato tutto fino all'ultimo, poi
> 
> ...


 come volevasi dimostrare


----------



## Old oscar (13 Ottobre 2008)

Dellamoreedellamorte ha detto:


> Si è così.
> Prendo atto di quello che c'è stato, resto nel mio mondo e basta.
> Ho creduto in un amore che mi ha tradito.
> Il tradimento per me è la fine di un rapporto.
> Vado solo avanti perchè mi sono assunto delle responsabilità e basta.


ami tua moglie ? vuoi vederla felice ? 
 ( amare è voler far felice l'altro )

se tua moglie, per essere felice, ha dovuto fare quello che ha fatto, dovresti capirla, anche se fa un male cane.

Se basta un tradimento a far finire un rapporto forse ( dico forse, non esprimo giudizi ) il rapporto non è così profondo e forte. E' solamente uno stare insieme perchè non si vuole stare da soli.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Ottobre 2008)

******* ha detto:


> ami tua moglie ? vuoi vederla felice ?
> ( amare è voler far felice l'altro )
> 
> se tua moglie, per essere felice, ha dovuto fare quello che ha fatto, dovresti capirla, anche se fa un male cane.
> ...




ti contraddici. se si sta insieme solo per non stare soli un tradimento non dovrebbe cambiare niente.


----------



## Old Dellamoreedellamorte (13 Ottobre 2008)

confusa e ferita ha detto:


> Quoto, straquoto e riquoto anche se non sono dì'accordo sull'ultima affermazione!!! penso che prima o poi anche lui troverà qualcuna che gli farà girare la testa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah guarda, penso che se incontrassi una che mi fa perdere la testa non penso di farmi più tanti scrupoli.
E con questo non voglio dire che ripago con ciò con cui sono stato ferito, sarebbe da idioti e non servirebbe a nulla.
Dico semplicemente che mi passo i miei desideri senza tanti problemi, anche se non so se ne sarei poi effettivamente capace. Sono sempre stato molto timido e totalmente incapace di nascondere le cose.


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Ottobre 2008)

Dellamoreedellamorte ha detto:


> Ah guarda, penso che se incontrassi una che mi fa perdere la testa non penso di farmi più tanti scrupoli.
> E con questo non voglio dire che ripago con ciò con cui sono stato ferito, sarebbe da idioti e non servirebbe a nulla.
> Dico semplicemente che mi passo i miei desideri senza tanti problemi, anche se non so se ne sarei poi effettivamente capace. Sono sempre stato molto timido e totalmente incapace di nascondere le cose.


Tuo figlio da adulto non crederà mai nella coppia.
Sta avendo un esempio di relazione che è delle peggiori.


----------



## Old Dellamoreedellamorte (13 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Tuo figlio da adulto non crederà mai nella coppia.
> Sta avendo un esempio di relazione che è delle peggiori.


Mio figlio sta vivendo felicemente la sua vita con il suo papà e la sua mamma, sommerso da un'amore senza pari.


----------



## Old oscar (13 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> [/b]
> 
> ti contraddici. se si sta insieme solo per non stare soli un tradimento non dovrebbe cambiare niente.


 
*Se basta un tradimento a far finire un rapporto forse ( dico forse, non esprimo giudizi ) il rapporto non è così profondo e forte. E' solamente uno stare insieme perchè non si vuole stare da soli.*

 mi spiego meglio. 
Se un rapporto è forte, tenace, profondo, un tradimento è una cosa che si può perdonare, anche se fa male.

se invece si sta insieme solo per non stare da soli, se si sta insieme ma si inseriscono nel rapporto clausole di possesso, di dominio della felicità altrui, di rinunce per paura di essere scoperti, di rinuce per paura che l'altro lo possa anche fare, etc. etc. 
beh, allora, forse ( come ho detto, forse ). Un tradimento scoperto va a toccare quella parte di noi che vanta il possesso sul nostro compagno/a. 
Va a toccare quella parte di noi che vuole avere l'esclusività in un rapporto anche se questa è causa di infelicità per il nostro partner.
Va a toccare quella parte di noi che ci fa dire 
" stavo con una ******* e non me ne sono mai accorto " 
e così si odia chi si era amato fino a pochi istanti prima. 
Si odia perchè è l'unica cura verso il nostro orgoglio ferito. 

Ma un conto è l'orgoglio e un conto è l'amore. 

L'amore non ha richieste o pretese, si ama e basta .

ma forse mi sbaglio a pensarla così.


----------



## Old candida (13 Ottobre 2008)

io ti capisco e capisco che stai insieme a tua moglie per tuo figlio, perchè io faccio lo stesso. I figli hanno bisogno di tutti e due i genitori e forse tua moglie, come mio marito, è un ottima madre e una moglie mediocre. Pazienza, ti è andata male, anzi ci è andata male, ma ognuno ha le sue croci, tu hai questa, c'è di peggio. L'importante è mantenere quel decoro e quel giusto grado di rispetto che è necessario a vivere bene giorno per giorno. So che ora si scateneranno tutti a parlarmi di cosa vuol dire "rispetto" e cosa vuol dire felicità, ma sono sicura che capirai cosa intendo. La vita non è fatta solo di amori travolgenti....puoi prendere un aperitivo da un'altra parte, ma si deve fare con discrezione e solo se proprio non ne puoi fare a meno, ma poi si deve sempre cenare a casa. Amen. Adesso scatenatevi


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Ottobre 2008)

******* ha detto:


> *Se basta un tradimento a far finire un rapporto forse ( dico forse, non esprimo giudizi ) il rapporto non è così profondo e forte. E' solamente uno stare insieme perchè non si vuole stare da soli.*
> 
> mi spiego meglio.
> Se un rapporto è forte, tenace, profondo, un tradimento è una cosa che si può perdonare, anche se fa male.
> ...


 
in che senso non ha richieste e pretese?
le ha eccome.. perché l'amore è assolutistico.
se poi tu hai inventato una nuova formula per amare e basta allora è un altro discorso.
l'orgoglio sano è una bella cosa, sai?


----------



## Old Dellamoreedellamorte (13 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> io ti capisco e capisco che stai insieme a tua moglie per tuo figlio, perchè io faccio lo stesso. I figli hanno bisogno di tutti e due i genitori e forse tua moglie, come mio marito, è un ottima madre e una moglie mediocre. Pazienza, ti è andata male, anzi ci è andata male, ma ognuno ha le sue croci, tu hai questa, c'è di peggio. L'importante è mantenere quel decoro e quel giusto grado di rispetto che è necessario a vivere bene giorno per giorno. So che ora si scateneranno tutti a parlarmi di cosa vuol dire "rispetto" e cosa vuol dire felicità, ma sono sicura che capirai cosa intendo. La vita non è fatta solo di amori travolgenti....puoi prendere un aperitivo da un'altra parte, ma si deve fare con discrezione e solo se proprio non ne puoi fare a meno, ma poi si deve sempre cenare a casa. Amen. Adesso scatenatevi


Invece spero che nessuno parli male per quello che hai detto perchè sono parole centrate in pieno.


----------



## Old stellamarina (13 Ottobre 2008)

Dellamoreedellamorte ha detto:


> No ti prego basta. Sono stanco.
> Mi sfogo qui con voi e basta. Ma poi cosa vuoi risolvere?
> *Dammi una soluzione affinchè il mio cervello si convinca che devo fidarmi.*
> Ti pago in oro se ci riesci guarda..


 
Ecco....la chiave di tutto è solo qui.
Io credo che tu ami tua moglie e se tu riuscissi a fidarti di lei tutto tornerebbe a posto. 
Io se fossi in te le darei un'altra possibilità, tutti possono sbagliare, anche tu, e il fatto che lei ti stia dimostrando impegno nel risolvere la cosa è già una prova d'amore nei tuoi confronti, prova a guardarla con occhi diversi, senza tutte le volte immaginarla a letto con qualcun altro, perchè gallina beccami se non è così, vedrai che pian piano una nebbia cancellerà il passato e tu ritroverai la tua serenità, che è inutile che fingi con te stesso, ora non hai.


----------



## Old oscar (13 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> in che senso non ha richieste e pretese?
> le ha eccome.. perché l'amore è assolutistico.
> se poi tu hai inventato una nuova formula per amare e basta allora è un altro discorso.
> l'orgoglio sano è una bella cosa, sai?


l'amore è assolutistico ? a me sembra che le dittature lo siano.

non ho inventato nessuna formula, non sono così bravo.

l'orgoglio sano ? esiste un orgoglio sano a scapito della persona che amiamo ?
di solito in un amore " sano " si lascia da parte il proprio orgoglio davanti alla persona che si dice di amare.

va beh, mi fa piacere che abbiamo vedute differenti,
mi annoia parlare con chi ha le mie stesse vedute.
rispetto le tue.


----------



## Old oscar (13 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> io ti capisco e capisco che stai insieme a tua moglie per tuo figlio, perchè io faccio lo stesso. I figli hanno bisogno di tutti e due i genitori e forse tua moglie, come mio marito, è un ottima madre e una moglie mediocre. Pazienza, ti è andata male, anzi ci è andata male, ma ognuno ha le sue croci, tu hai questa, c'è di peggio. L'importante è mantenere quel decoro e quel giusto grado di rispetto che è necessario a vivere bene giorno per giorno. So che ora si scateneranno tutti a parlarmi di cosa vuol dire "rispetto" e cosa vuol dire felicità, ma sono sicura che capirai cosa intendo. La vita non è fatta solo di amori travolgenti....puoi prendere un aperitivo da un'altra parte, ma si deve fare con discrezione e solo se proprio non ne puoi fare a meno, ma poi si deve sempre cenare a casa. Amen. Adesso scatenatevi


 
tu sei una che conosce la vita, a quanto vedo.
complimenti, dico davvero.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Ottobre 2008)

******* ha detto:


> l'amore è assolutistico ? a me sembra che le dittature lo siano.
> 
> non ho inventato nessuna formula, non sono così bravo.
> 
> ...


ma l'amore è una distorsione della normalità... soprattutto nei primi periodi. è assolutistico, sì.

l'orgoglio sano è quello che non ti fa mettere da parte la parte di te che dovresti soffocare pur di continuare a stare con l'altro solo perchè lo ami.
se c'è motivo di incazzarsi è giusto farlo.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Ottobre 2008)

******* ha detto:


> tu sei una che conosce la vita, a quanto vedo.
> complimenti, dico davvero.


sembra la stessa cosa di dire: prima di tornare a casa faccio un salto al carrefour ma a cena sono a casa.
ti sembra che questo significhi conoscere la vita?


----------



## Old candida (13 Ottobre 2008)

******* ha detto:


> tu sei una che conosce la vita, a quanto vedo.
> complimenti, dico davvero.


 se sei ironico mi dispiace, sono solo realista, non conosco la vita degli altri, conosco la mia, e io di aperitivi, fino ad ora non ne ho ancora presi, forse mio marito si, ma la sostanza non cambia, il bimbo di un anno e mezzo non puo' pagare per questo


----------



## MK (13 Ottobre 2008)

luigi.codone ha detto:


> quasi sempre....
> 
> mia moglie ha negato tutto fino all'ultimo, poi
> 
> ...


----------



## MK (13 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> A parte il fatto che la tua opinione è opinabile... comunque a volte si mente non per far passare da imbecilli le persone,* ma perchè le si vuole proteggere*. A volte eh....


Approvo.


----------



## MK (13 Ottobre 2008)

s t r o n z o ha detto:


> ami tua moglie ? vuoi vederla felice ?
> ( amare è voler far felice l'altro )
> 
> se tua moglie, per essere felice, ha dovuto fare quello che ha fatto, dovresti capirla, anche se fa un male cane.
> ...


----------



## MK (13 Ottobre 2008)

s t r o n z o ha detto:


> L'amore non ha richieste o pretese, si ama e basta .


Credevo di essere rimasta la sola a pensarlo.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Credevo di essere rimasta la sola a pensarlo.


e sì come no...
l'amore non ha pretese?
l'amore è il contrario di razionalità. parlo di amore e non di tutto quello che è facile chiamare amore.


----------



## MK (13 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e sì come no...
> l'amore non ha pretese?
> *l'amore è il contrario di razionalità*. parlo di amore e non di tutto quello che è facile chiamare amore.


Certo, ma se è amore non può avere pretese. Amo. Punto.


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> io ti capisco e capisco che stai insieme a tua moglie per tuo figlio, perchè io faccio lo stesso. I figli hanno bisogno di tutti e due i genitori e forse tua moglie, come mio marito, è un ottima madre e una moglie mediocre. Pazienza, ti è andata male, anzi ci è andata male, ma ognuno ha le sue croci, tu hai questa, c'è di peggio. L'importante è mantenere quel decoro e quel giusto grado di rispetto che è necessario a vivere bene giorno per giorno. So che ora si scateneranno tutti a parlarmi di cosa vuol dire "rispetto" e cosa vuol dire felicità, ma sono sicura che capirai cosa intendo. La vita non è fatta solo di amori travolgenti....puoi prendere un aperitivo da un'altra parte, ma si deve fare con discrezione e solo se proprio non ne puoi fare a meno, ma poi si deve sempre cenare a casa. Amen. Adesso scatenatevi









A me fa paura un'affermazione del genere. Ma paura proprio.
Dopo devo andare a lavoro, stasera ti rispondo con una lunga considerazione.


----------



## Old Dellamoreedellamorte (13 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> A me fa paura un'affermazione del genere. Ma paura proprio.
> Dopo devo andare a lavoro, stasera ti rispondo con una lunga considerazione.


Ti prego, toglimi un dubbio: tu sei sposata? hai figli?


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Ottobre 2008)

Dellamoreedellamorte ha detto:


> Ti prego, toglimi un dubbio: tu sei sposata? hai figli?


No. No. 
E quindi?


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (13 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> io ti capisco e capisco che stai insieme a tua moglie per tuo figlio, perchè io faccio lo stesso. I figli hanno bisogno di tutti e due i genitori e forse tua moglie, come mio marito, è un ottima madre e una moglie mediocre. Pazienza, ti è andata male, anzi ci è andata male, ma ognuno ha le sue croci, tu hai questa, c'è di peggio. L'importante è mantenere quel decoro e quel giusto grado di rispetto che è necessario a vivere bene giorno per giorno. So che ora si scateneranno tutti a parlarmi di cosa vuol dire "rispetto" e cosa vuol dire felicità, ma sono sicura che capirai cosa intendo. La vita non è fatta solo di amori travolgenti....puoi prendere un aperitivo da un'altra parte, ma si deve fare con discrezione e solo se proprio non ne puoi fare a meno, ma poi si deve sempre cenare a casa. Amen. Adesso scatenatevi


 
In questo messaggio c'è molta...vita. in parte lo condivido ed in parte no. Se dovessi pensare - e non mi riesce - in chiave autoassolutoria al mio tradimento potrei, in parte, sposare la teoria dell'aperitivo. per esempio sono sessualmente piuttosto attivo, mia moglie lo è meno; devo per forza scendere a compromessi che portano anche un tantino di frustrazione, lo confeessp - soprattutto in certi periodi -. cercare un aperitivo ogni tanto e cedere alla tentazione - eminentemente fisica - potrebbe non essere un gran male. tuttavia, dopo il mio tradimento - devo ammettere solo con la forza della ragione - resisto in ogni modo a qualsiasi tentazione e resto "chiuso" nella mia coppia. Ipotizziamo per un istante che l'aperitivo possa essere "no cost": si fa sesso e basta (circostanza pressochè impossibile perchè - da una parte o dall'altra - le implicazioni sentimentali ci sono sempre). Il resistere alla tentazione - per me - ha due importanti vantaggi il primo è che quando mia moglie si concede sono davvero "impetuoso" e il  secondo è che la piccola frustrazione è compensata da una "crescita" costante del rapporto che - nemmeno prima - nel periodo anteriore al tradimento che ho perpetrato, riuscivo a cogliere. Viaggio molto per lavoro sono discreto fisicamente e abbastanza benestante e le occasioni non mancano davvero e di pensieri torbidi ne faccio, credo sia umano. Ma penso sempre a pulp fiction quando John Travolta voleva avere una storia con la donna del suo capo.... Ma scherzi a parte, credo che il cedere dia sicuramente unimmediata dose di piacere per poi tuttavia togliere qualcosa a quel prezioso meccanismo che è la vita a due. Per quanto si sia discreti se si fa sesso in giro si frappone una barriera, un qualcosa, che allontana la coppia più di quanto non faccia la vita di tutti i giorni. Questo ovviamente è solo il mio modo di pensare nessuna ricetta e nessun giudizio per chi invece preferisce l'"aperitivo"

bastardo dentro


----------



## Bruja (13 Ottobre 2008)

*dellamoredellamorte*

Intanto mi pare che pensare di dirti come comportarti sia problematico perché tu stesso non sai cosa fare, e non per non saper scegliere, ma per non fare soffrire. 
Mi spiego se tu non avessi un figlio non saresti in questa coppia da un pezzo.

E' vero che quando esiste un tradimento si devono mettere in conto concorsi di colpa, ma direi che nel tuo caso ci sia stata una tale furbesca reiterazione della finzione che annulla la buonafede di chi é caduta, e quanto a risollevarsi, lo ha fatto con il rallenty.
Non voglio fare valutazioni accademiche, tu non ami più tua moglie perché il tuo rapporto con lei era dfondato su una progettualità di confidenza, fiducia, affidabilità e condivisione. E non mi pare nulla di strano o anormale, lo sono la stragrande maggioranza delle coppie.
Un tradimento manda per aria questa realtà e se, a seguito di queste caratteristiche, non c'é una passione che supera l'amor proprio, oppure tante e tali doti personali da rendere ancora e comunque più che interessante stare con lei, mi pare che la tua scelta sia semplicemente conseguente a quello che sentiper lei e che lei é in grado di darti nei fatti.

Tuttavia chi ha intenzione di ricostruire, rinnovarsi, rimettere insieme una coppia, anche ex novo, ha modalità diverse dalle tue. 
Tu hai un leit motif... non la amo più! 
La sensazione é che tu vivessi nell'abitudine di amarla e che il suo tradimento ti abbia tolto il velo di una realtà preesistente, già non l'amavi, o almeno l'amavi molto meno di quanto pensassi.
Sia chiaro, ritengo che abbia sbagliato in tutti i sensi, nel tradire e nel post tradimento, ma fossi in te deciderei alla svelta... perché o accetti la realtà che in futuro entrambi viviate esperienze extra o prendi adesso la tua vita e ne fai vero "progetto di vita".
I figli sono sempre figli e da loro non ci si separa, ma é sconsigliabile tenerli in una bella bombomiera familiare fasulla.
Non so se possa servire parlare a tua moglie, ma puoi sempre tentare, può essere che finalmente in un impeto di autostima possa essere lei a proporti una soluzione accettabile per entrambi. 
Purtroppo la vita é dura realtà e non un romanzo in cui puoi dire belle frasi o fare gesti scenografici, e soprattutto quando ci si sacrifica in nome e per conto di qualcuno, si deve badare che i destinatario di tanto sacrificio non siano chiamati a farne a loro volta: due genitori sereni sono meglio di qualunque altro tipo di genitori, uniti o divisi che siano. 
Bruja

p.s. Ci sono anche coppie che per i figli hanno una convivenza civilissima ed amichevole pur restando indipendenti nella vita personale, questo al fine di salvare il cosiddetto formalismo sociale e non "traumatizzare i figli", ma per fare questo bisogna essere e restare davvero amici e io, che tu possa considerare tua moglie come amica, faccio proprio fatica ad immaginarlo.


----------



## Old candida (13 Ottobre 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> In questo messaggio c'è molta...vita. in parte lo condivido ed in parte no. Se dovessi pensare - e non mi riesce - in chiave autoassolutoria al mio tradimento potrei, in parte, sposare la teoria dell'aperitivo. per esempio sono sessualmente piuttosto attivo, mia moglie lo è meno devi per forza scendere a compromessi che portano anche un tantino di frustrazione - soprattutto in certi periodi -. cercare un aperitivo ogni tanto e cedere alla tentazione - eminentemente fisica - potrebbe non essere un gran male. dopo il mio tradimento - devo ammettere solo con la forza della ragione - resisto in ogni modo a qualsiasi tentazione e resto "chiuso" nella mia coppia. Ipotizziamo per un istante che l'aperitivo possa essere "no cost": si fa sesso e basta (circostanza pressochè impossibile perchè - da una parte o dall'altra - le implicazioni sentimentali ci sono sempre. Il resistere alla tentazione - per me - ha due importanti vantaggi il primo è che quando mia moglie si concede sono davvero "impetuoso" e secondo la piccola frustrazione è compensata da una "crescita" costante del rapporto che - nemmeno prima - nel periodo anteriore al tradimento che ho perpetrato riuscivo a cogliere. Viaggio molto per lavoro sono discreto fisicamente e abbastanza benestante e le occasioni non mancano davvero e di pensieri torbidi ne faccio, credo sia umano. Ma penso sempre a pulp fiction quando John Travolta voleva avere una storia con la donna del suo capo.... Ma scherzi a parte, credo che il cedere dia sicuramente unimmediata dose di piacere per poi tuttavia togliere qualcosa a quel prezioso meccanismo che è la vita a due. Per quanto si sia discreti se si fa sesso in giro si frappone una barriera, un qualcosa, che allontana la coppia più di quanto non faccia la vita di tutti i giorni. QUesto ovviamente è solo il mio modo di pensare nessuna ricetta e nessun giudizio per chi invece preferisce l'"aperitivo"
> 
> bastardo dentro


 ma certo che è come dici tu..., l'enfasi vorrei che si spostasse sulla cena a casa, non sull'aperitivo. Vorrei che quanti dicono: "lascia tua moglie, separati, i figli stanno bene anche senza padre"capissero che a volte un aperitivo non compromette una coppia (soprattutto se fatto con discrezione), che ci sono momenti di crisi che si superano o si devono superare per ragioni trascendenti la coppia (i figli appunto) che purtroppo siamo uomini e non santi e che, come dici tu, a volte il lavoro, i viaggi, lo stare lontano da casa  rende la coppia piu' forte, altre volte ti fà fallire.


----------



## Old Dellamoreedellamorte (13 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> No. No.
> E quindi?


Niente. Volevo solo sapere quali fossero i tuoi livelli di sapienza sulla questione.
Comunque grazie.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (13 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> ma certo che è come dici tu..., l'enfasi vorrei che si spostasse sulla cena a casa, non sull'aperitivo. Vorrei che quanti dicono: "lascia tua moglie, separati, i figli stanno bene anche senza padre"capissero che a volte un aperitivo non compromette una coppia (soprattutto se fatto con discrezione), che ci sono momenti di crisi che si superano o si devono superare per ragioni trascendenti la coppia (i figli appunto) che purtroppo siamo uomini e non santi e che, come dici tu, a volte il lavoro, i viaggi, lo stare lontano da casa rende la coppia piu' forte, altre volte ti fà fallire.


guarda, credimi, nessuno più di me ti capisce. vivo costantemente il conflitto lo percepisco dentro di me ma trovo che amare anche i difetti del partner, nutrire il rapporto (evitando magari di cedere a questa o quella signorina taccatissima e con le autoreggenti che si infila nella stanza - per il potere che ho e non peraltro - e inizia ad ammiccare... credo che aiuti) e quando si cena a casa, finalmente, forse quella cena ha più sapore, ha il sapore di una maggiore condivisione, di una maggiore complicità. il che non vuol dire che non si possa fallire (anche perchè altro che fallimento il mio....) però, ultimamente, sebbene senta sempre le tentazioni, è come se vedessi nella fedeltà un volano di un circolo virtuoso per fare andare meglio il proprio rapporto. e la mia attività mi permetterebbe, davvero, di non essere mai scoperto. Viaggio tutto il mondo quasi sempre solo...

bastardo dentro


----------



## Bruja (13 Ottobre 2008)

*candida*



candida ha detto:


> ma certo che è come dici tu..., l'enfasi vorrei che si spostasse sulla cena a casa, non sull'aperitivo. Vorrei che quanti dicono: "lascia tua moglie, separati, i figli stanno bene anche senza padre"capissero che a volte un aperitivo non compromette una coppia (soprattutto se fatto con discrezione), che ci sono momenti di crisi che si superano o si devono superare per ragioni trascendenti la coppia (i figli appunto) che purtroppo siamo uomini e non santi e che, come dici tu, a volte il lavoro, i viaggi, lo stare lontano da casa rende la coppia piu' forte, altre volte ti fà fallire.


 
Hai perfettamente ragione, ma non é questo il caso.
Qui la situazione é chiara, evidente e per certi versi deteriorata senza recupero, a mio avviso.  
Quando una persona tradisce, spesso ci si dispera, si é amareggiati, si provano mille sensazioni, ma se quella prevalente é il "non la amo più" e persiste nel tempo... far rinascere l'amore é un po' come voler reidratare un fiore in un deserto.
Bruja


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Ottobre 2008)

Dellamoreedellamorte ha detto:


> Niente. Volevo solo sapere quali fossero i tuoi livelli di sapienza sulla questione.
> Comunque grazie.



mmmm ah se vuoi il livello allora ti dico che sono laureanda in psicologia.


----------



## Old oscar (13 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> se sei ironico mi dispiace, sono solo realista, non conosco la vita degli altri, conosco la mia, e io di aperitivi, fino ad ora non ne ho ancora presi, forse mio marito si, ma la sostanza non cambia, il bimbo di un anno e mezzo non puo' pagare per questo


ho dovuto cambiare Nik perchè con quello che avevo prima " Stro... " non riesco più a fare il login. 

no, non voglio essere ironico, dico sul serio, mi sembri una persona che conosce la vita,e lo dico come complimento, tuttoquì.


----------



## Old oscar (13 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Credevo di essere rimasta la sola a pensarlo.


siamo rimasti in pochi a pensarla così, o forse lo siamo sempre stati

PS : ho dovuto cambiare Nik perchè con quello che avevo prima " Stro... " non riesco più a fare il login.


----------



## Old oscar (13 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e sì come no...
> l'amore non ha pretese?
> l'amore è il contrario di razionalità. parlo di amore e non di tutto quello che è facile chiamare amore.


 
a volte si chiama amore la paura di stare da soli
a volte si chiama amore la voglia di " possedere " qualcuno, come si possiede un cane o un pesce rosso.
a volte si chiama amore la voglia di avere un papà o una mamma che non si ha avuto.
a volte si chiama amore un progetto che abbiamo in testa ( famiglia, figli,rientrare nella " normalità" sociale etc. etc. ) 

ci si sposa per queste cose e lo si chiama amore.


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> a volte si chiama amore la paura di stare da soli
> a volte si chiama amore la voglia di " possedere " qualcuno, come si possiede un cane o un pesce rosso.
> a volte si chiama amore la voglia di avere un papà o una mamma che non si ha avuto.
> a volte si chiama amore un progetto che abbiamo in testa ( famiglia, figli,rientrare nella " normalità" sociale etc. etc. )
> ...


Amore è prima quello verso se stessi, se non si ama e non ci si rispetta NESSUNO POTRA' MAI AMARCI DAVVERO. 
Il resto è bisogno, dipendenza, clichè che impone la società.


----------



## Old oscar (13 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sembra la stessa cosa di dire: prima di tornare a casa faccio un salto al carrefour ma a cena sono a casa.
> ti sembra che questo significhi conoscere la vita?


forse hai letto in modo affrettato cosa scrive Candida

si, a me quello che ha scritto piace molto, lo trovo molto maturo e consapevole. Traspare la visione di una persona che sa come si vive.


----------



## La Lupa (13 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *A me pare di notare una grandissima delusione e disillusione...e una rabbia che non ha ancora trovato modo di venir fuori totalmente...*
> 
> Mi ricorda una precisa fase della mia vita, dove tenevo tutto dentro e lasciavo che il sentimento si spegnesse in me...perchè me ne volevo andare senza rimpianti (con la differenza forse sostanziale, forse...ma forse no....che ero io il traditore...)...
> 
> *Forse non l'hai mai davvero perdonata e ti sei limitato a nascondere nel cassetto la tua sfiducia...a lei l'hai detto che non l'ami più? Ne avete discusso?*


Ti cutolo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Ottobre 2008)

Dellamoreedellamorte ha detto:


> E' libera di fare ciò che vuole a questo punto.


 Mi fa pensare che quindi ti sta bene che tua moglie si trova un altro e che avrai sempre qualcuno a cui dare la colpa per l'infelicità del tuo figlio, non curante del fatto che potrebbe essere tutt'altro che infelice. E se continuo mi viene a pensare che non l'hai mai amata, e hai preso gioco di te e tua famiglia giurando loro fedeltà finché morte vi separa.

Se ti lasci andare nella pigrizia e nello sconforto, hai persa la partita e la faccia davanti a te stesso. Se non vuoi affrontare il problema, è una scelta, ma come tale avrà conseguenze di cui ora non sei a conoscenza, e quando il tempo arriverà, sarà troppo tardi per sistemarle.

Io parlo con il senno del poi, ma ho imparato che a volte bisogna alzare il culo e combattere controvoglia, solo per sistemare un problema che problema non è più, e per riconcilare la famiglia in pace vera.


----------



## MK (13 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> siamo rimasti in pochi a pensarla così, o forse lo siamo sempre stati
> 
> PS : ho dovuto cambiare Nik perchè con quello che avevo prima " Stro... " non riesco più a fare il login.


Forse lo siamo sempre stati. Vero.


----------



## MK (13 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> a volte si chiama amore la paura di stare da soli
> a volte si chiama amore la voglia di " possedere " qualcuno, come si possiede un cane o un pesce rosso.
> a volte si chiama amore la voglia di avere un papà o una mamma che non si ha avuto.
> a volte si chiama amore un progetto che abbiamo in testa ( famiglia, figli,rientrare nella " normalità" sociale etc. etc. )
> ...


ESATTO.


----------



## Old Dellamoreedellamorte (13 Ottobre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Mi fa pensare che quindi ti sta bene che tua moglie si trova un altro e che avrai sempre qualcuno a cui dare la colpa per l'infelicità del tuo figlio, non curante del fatto che potrebbe essere tutt'altro che infelice. E se continuo mi viene a pensare che non l'hai mai amata, e hai preso gioco di te e tua famiglia giurando loro fedeltà finché morte vi separa.
> 
> Se ti lasci andare nella pigrizia e nello sconforto, hai persa la partita e la faccia davanti a te stesso. Se non vuoi affrontare il problema, è una scelta, ma come tale avrà conseguenze di cui ora non sei a conoscenza, e quando il tempo arriverà, sarà troppo tardi per sistemarle.
> 
> Io parlo con il senno del poi, ma ho imparato che a volte bisogna alzare il culo e combattere controvoglia, solo per sistemare un problema che problema non è più, e per riconcilare la famiglia in pace vera.


Negativo Giovanni.
Non mi sta bene che mia moglie si trovi un altro. Scusa ma cè un limite a queste cose ed una sua seconda ricaduta ne comporta l'immediato allontanamento da casa. Su questo sono stato ben chiaro con lei.
Io l'ho amata all'inverosimile fino a quando non ha fatto l'insano gesto.


----------



## Bruja (13 Ottobre 2008)

*???*



Dellamoreedellamorte ha detto:


> Negativo Giovanni.
> Non mi sta bene che mia moglie si trovi un altro. Scusa ma cè un limite a queste cose ed una sua seconda ricaduta ne comporta l'immediato allontanamento da casa. Su questo sono stato ben chiaro con lei.
> Io l'ho amata all'inverosimile fino a quando non ha fatto l'insano gesto.


 
Quindi hai deciso di tirare avanti, nella speranza che non ricompia l'insano gesto ...?
Se così fosse, auspico sinceramente che tu possa ritrovare alla svelta un profondo e sereno equilibrio esistenziale. 
Allo stato, é quanto di cui hai più bisogno.
Bruja


----------



## Old oscar (13 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ESATTO.


fa piacere, a volte, sapere che non si è da soli, che nel mondo c'è qualcuno che è come te.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> macche puerili suvvia
> e' che e' incredibile come tutte quelle che vengono scoperte dal proprio compagno dicano sempre la stessa cosa x salvare il salvabile
> "piu di un bacio non c'e stato"


ok.  Meglio forse spiattellare i dettagli?!?!

E allora. Ribadisco, che cambia?!

So di donne che hanno tradito con il corpo, ma sono tornate in famiglia con il cuore.

E ahime', VICEVERSA. E sai com'è finita? Con la separazione...perché è il cuore quello che conta, non il corpo...


----------



## Verena67 (13 Ottobre 2008)

confusa e ferita ha detto:


> Ma salvarsi il c**o da cosa?!! Se vai con un'altra *vuol dire che di tua moglie non te ne frega più percui anche se la perdi che te frega*


esagerata...


----------



## Verena67 (13 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Una volta uscii per un po' *con un ragazzo che contemporaneamente usciva con altre 5 *ed era anche fidanzato. Tempo qualche giorno e me ne accorsi. Messo davanti all'evidenza ( l'avevo visto con gli occhi ) negò, e non l'ha mai ammesso. Anzi... mi voleva far sentire in colpa per aver pensato "male di lui".


MANDRAKE!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Ottobre 2008)

Dellamoreedellamorte ha detto:


> Negativo Giovanni.
> *Non mi sta bene che mia moglie si trovi un altro*. Scusa ma cè un limite a queste cose ed una sua seconda ricaduta ne comporta l'immediato allontanamento da casa. Su questo sono stato ben chiaro con lei.
> Io l'ho amata all'inverosimile fino a quando non ha fatto l'insano gesto.


Quindi la soluzioone per te è stare in un limbo di falsi atteggiamenti amorevoli?
Questo è l'insegnamento che pensi tuo figlio troverebbe positivo, quando cresciuto inizierà a vedere questi atteggiamenti?

Certo, lei sa che alla prossima è fuori: ma quando perderà la speranza di venir perdonata, quando anche lei si rassegnerà ad averti perso per sempre, sai cosa gliene fregherà di andarsene?
Fin quando vuoi farle "espiare" questa colpa? Anche per i carcerati condannati all'ergastolo è prevista la riabilitazione eh!
Tra l'altro, in questo modo, l'ergastolo te lo stai comminando tu stesso...

E in questo tuo non voler che lei si trovi un altro sta secondo me il nocciolo: stai ripagando la sua colpa con l'inaffettività e la passività...e ne ricavi IL PERPETUARE DEL TUO DOLORE (questo traspare da ciò che scrivi) e il perdurare di una situazione irrisolta che porta a un vicolo cieco.

Ricorda che nel 70-80% dei casi è la donna a lasciare l'uomo, noi ci permettiamo l'inedia...loro no, quando dicono è finita...è finita davvero!

E quando ammetterai con te stesso che questo ti fa in realtà PAURA, forse inizierai a scuoterti!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Ottobre 2008)

Dellamoreedellamorte ha detto:


> Praticamente, prima di diventare suo marito, ero il suo amante.
> Lei poi ha visto in me il suo uomo ideale, ha lasciato l'altro e siamo diventati ufficialmente una coppia.
> Mea Culpa!!!!!!



mmmm.....colpa primigenia?


p.s. non ti offendere, ma ti diverti a vivere la vita in questo clima da "delitto & Castigo"?! Perché non accettare semplicemente che le cose, i sentimenti cambiano, che la vita evolve, che a volte si fanno sbagli, e ritorni, e che si può andare avanti insieme solo impegnandosi molto al di là di ogni marmoreo irrigidimento teorico od emozionale?! (lasciando da parte il fanciullino che  è in noi e grida solo IO IO IO....)


----------



## Verena67 (13 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Pensa il paradosso... se mia moglie mi tradisse anche solo per una volta e pur essendoci passato, credo che la lascerei subito. Impossibile vivere con l'immagine del partner che fa sesso con un altro/a secondo me. Puoi perdonare ma non dimenticare.


scusa (detto con tutto il cuore e l'affetto) ma questo non è un po' immaturo e sciovinista da parte tua?!?

Come sarebbe, che tua moglie deve perdonare, e tu non potresti?!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Ottobre 2008)

confusa e ferita ha detto:


> Quoto, straquoto e riquoto anche se non sono dì'accordo sull'ultima affermazione!!!  penso che prima o poi anche lui troverà qualcuna che gli farà girare la testa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa ma...non eri tu che avevi lasciato il primo marito per l'amante?!

Forse sei TU che non ti sei impegnata abbastanza per ricostruire, e ora pensi che nessuno ci riesca...!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Ottobre 2008)

s t r o n z o ha detto:


> ami tua moglie ? vuoi vederla felice ?
> ( amare è voler far felice l'altro )
> 
> se tua moglie, per essere felice, ha dovuto fare quello che ha fatto, dovresti capirla, anche se fa un male cane.
> ...


per una volta sono d'accordo con te in tutto!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> io ti capisco e capisco che stai insieme a tua moglie per tuo figlio, perchè io faccio lo stesso. I figli hanno bisogno di tutti e due i genitori e forse tua moglie, come mio marito, *è un ottima madre e una moglie mediocre.*



Una curiosità.

Aperitivi a parte, tu che moglie pensi di essere?


----------



## Verena67 (13 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> ma certo che è come dici tu..., l'enfasi vorrei che si spostasse sulla cena a casa, non sull'aperitivo. Vorrei che quanti dicono: "lascia tua moglie, separati, i figli stanno bene anche senza padre"capissero che a volte un aperitivo non compromette una coppia


fuor di metafora: ma aperitivo = trombata? Perché a me sembrano cose e situazioni e contesti ben diversi...

OT Bruja: concordo sul punto centrale del tuo discorso: lui (DellAmore) la moglie aveva già smesso di amarla da PRIMA del tradimento...


----------



## Old oscar (13 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> per una volta sono d'accordo con te in tutto!


non ci posso credere, sei d'accordo senza aggiungere nulla ? 

PS: lo dico anche a te, ho cambiato nick da STR..ZO a Oscar


----------



## Verena67 (13 Ottobre 2008)

*B.D.*



bastardo dentro ha detto:


> guarda, credimi, nessuno più di me ti capisce. vivo costantemente il conflitto lo percepisco dentro di me ma trovo che amare anche i difetti del partner, nutrire il rapporto (*evitando magari di cedere a questa o quella signorina taccatissima e con le autoreggenti che si infila nella stanza - per il potere che ho* e non peraltro - e inizia ad ammiccare... credo che aiuti) e quando si cena a casa, finalmente, forse quella cena ha più sapore, ha il sapore di una maggiore condivisione, di una maggiore complicità. il che non vuol dire che non si possa fallire (anche perchè altro che fallimento il mio....) però, ultimamente, sebbene senta sempre le tentazioni, è come se vedessi nella fedeltà un volano di un circolo virtuoso per fare andare meglio il proprio rapporto. e la mia attività mi permetterebbe, davvero, di non essere mai scoperto. Viaggio tutto il mondo quasi sempre solo...
> 
> bastardo dentro



B.D. due cose:

a) è orrendo che tua moglie "ti si conceda"!
b) abbiamo capito che sei un uomo di potere eh....lo so che non lo dici CONTINUAMENTE per vantarti, anzi, ma io penso *lì sotto un problemino ci sia* (legato al punto a) e alla tua storia....hai donne che in qualche modo devi sempre "pregare", perché?!), perché non manca post dove ribadisci quanto sei di potere, in carriera, etc...(vedi anche tuo post immediatamente precedente)e sai che lo dico non con acidità ma con affetto....


----------



## Verena67 (13 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> non ci posso credere, sei d'accordo senza aggiungere nulla ?
> 
> PS: lo dico anche a te, ho cambiato nick da STR..ZO a Oscar


sto giro va così!


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (13 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> B.D. due cose:
> 
> a) è orrendo che tua moglie "ti si conceda"!
> b) abbiamo capito che sei un uomo di potere eh....lo so che non lo dici CONTINUAMENTE per vantarti, anzi, ma io penso *lì sotto un problemino ci sia* (legato al punto a) e alla tua storia....hai donne che in qualche modo devi sempre "pregare", perché?!), perché non manca post dove ribadisci quanto sei di potere, in carriera, etc...(vedi anche tuo post immediatamente precedente)e sai che lo dico non con acidità ma con affetto....


si può trasparire anche questo ma, lo dico senza nessun doppio fine, è "noioso" vedere sempre qualcuna che non vuole emergere per qualità ma solo perchè ti si "squaderna" sul tavolo; è davvero noioso. e comunque riflette gli attuali costumi. una donna purtroppo deve darsi da fare il doppio di un uomo per ottenere la metà in ambienti come la finanza. tutto qui. e per chi vuole stare bravino, o ci prova quanto meno, è noioso avere a che fare con queste realtà e soprattutto non fa onore alle (tante) donne serie e professionali.  Per quanto riguarda a) si vede che a mia moglie non piaccio molto, non saprei, o magari non ci so fare come vorrebbe lei, non so. Io lo farei tutti i giorni e lei una volta la settimana il divario tra bid and ask è piuttosto netto......

un abbraccio

bastardo dentro


----------



## Verena67 (13 Ottobre 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> si può trasparire anche questo ma, lo dico senza nessun doppio fine, *è "noioso" vedere sempre qualcuna che non vuole emergere per qualità ma solo perchè ti si "squaderna" sul tavolo*; è davvero noioso. e comunque riflette gli attuali costumi. una donna purtroppo deve darsi da fare il doppio di un uomo per ottenere la metà in ambienti come la finanza. tutto qui. e per chi vuole stare bravino, o ci prova quanto meno, è noioso avere a che fare con queste realtà e soprattutto non fa onore alle (tante) donne serie e professionali.  Per quanto riguarda a) si vede che a mia moglie non piaccio molto, non saprei, o magari non ci so fare come vorrebbe lei, non so. Io lo farei tutti i giorni e lei una volta la settimana il divario tra bid and ask è piuttosto netto......
> 
> un abbraccio
> 
> bastardo dentro




mmmm hai lasciato cadere la mia provocazione spostandola su un altro versante, ma vabbe'!

Comunque io lavoro professionalmente da 20 anni e non mi sono mai squadernata....e come me credo tante signore qui sul forum...!


----------



## Old confusa e ferita (13 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusa ma...non eri tu che avevi lasciato il primo marito per l'amante?!
> 
> Forse sei TU che non ti sei impegnata abbastanza per ricostruire, e ora pensi che nessuno ci riesca...!




































   MI SA CHE MI STAI SBAGLIANDO CON QUALCUN'ALTRA


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Ottobre 2008)

*RISPOSTA PER CANDIDA*

L'amore quello vero a mio avviso si evolve nel tempo. Quello travolgente come lo definisci tu c'è solo all'inizio, poi cambia. Si trasforma in un amore diverso, amore come coniugi, come genitori, come nonni. E' lo stato evolutivo della diade, e se il sentimento è vero diventa ancora più forte. Con gli anni da due si diventa tre, quattro, anche cinque; ma con il passare del tempo cambiamo noi e quindi cambiano le nostre esigenze. Però siamo sempre singoli. Facenti parte di una diade, di un microsistema,  ma pur sempre singoli individui che vivono la propria vita. Persone con i propri interessi, vita sociale, gusti e lavoro. Per essere un bravo coniuge, un bravo genitore, una brava persona non bisogna mai dimenticarsi di chi si è!( Bravo nel senso ampio del termine).
Hai detto _"l'importante è mantenere quel decoro e quel giusto grado di rispetto" _questo è essenziale per te? Trovo che un'affermazione simile sia terribile. A questo si riduce un matrimonio?
E poi i figli. Spesso si crede che avere due _genitori decorosi_, che dormono nello stesso letto e con quel grado di rispetto garantisca loro una vita serena. Non è così. Torniamo al microsistema. I figli imparano cos'è una relazione, cos'è l'amore dall'esempio che danno i genitori. Ed un coppia che vive di apparenza è una coppia che rovina dei RAGAZZI! Mi è stato chiesto il mio livello di esperienza. Non sono sposata, e non ho figli. Ma mi occupo di ragazzi che apparentemente hanno una vita perfetta, hanno dei _genitori apparentemente decorosi e apparentemente sani_, che soffrono molto di più di figli con genitori separati.
Con ciò non voglio esser fraintesa, non voglio apparire come l'anti-matrimonio. 
Io caratterialmente non riuscirei a superare un tradimento perchè sono troppo orgogliosa, lascerei la persona che mi sta accanto. Ma mi rendo conto che il tradimento è una minaccia esterna alla coppia, si può risolvere, ma dev'esserci la volontà da parte di entrambi.
_"puoi prendere un aperitivo da un'altra parte, ma si deve fare con discrezione e solo se proprio non ne puoi fare a meno, ma poi si deve sempre cenare a casa"._
Chi tradisce una persona che parla  cosi non cerca sesso mia cara, cerca il piatto caldo che il coniuge non è riuscito a dare in un intero matrimonio! 
Il concetto di certe persone, molto spesso donne che afferma _" chiudo gli occhi perchè tanto da me torna"_ è quanto di più idegno viene pronunciato, non per l'altro, ma per se stessi.
Se non ci si rispetta e si ama, non si sarà mai rispetti e amati. 
Non ho altro da aggiungere.


----------



## Old giulia (14 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> L'amore quello vero a mio avviso si evolve nel tempo. Quello travolgente come lo definisci tu c'è solo all'inizio, poi cambia. Si trasforma in un amore diverso, amore come coniugi, come genitori, come nonni. E' lo stato evolutivo della diade, e se il sentimento è vero diventa ancora più forte. Con gli anni da due si diventa tre, quattro, anche cinque; ma con il passare del tempo cambiamo noi e quindi cambiano le nostre esigenze. Però siamo sempre singoli. Facenti parte di una diade, di un microsistema, ma pur sempre singoli individui che vivono la propria vita. Persone con i propri interessi, vita sociale, gusti e lavoro. Per essere un bravo coniuge, un bravo genitore, una brava persona non bisogna mai dimenticarsi di chi si è!( Bravo nel senso ampio del termine).
> Hai detto _"l'importante è mantenere quel decoro e quel giusto grado di rispetto" _questo è essenziale per te? Trovo che un'affermazione simile sia terribile. A questo si riduce un matrimonio?
> E poi i figli. Spesso si crede che avere due _genitori decorosi_, che dormono nello stesso letto e con quel grado di rispetto garantisca loro una vita serena. Non è così. Torniamo al microsistema. I figli imparano cos'è una relazione, cos'è l'amore dall'esempio che danno i genitori. Ed un coppia che vive di apparenza è una coppia che rovina dei RAGAZZI! Mi è stato chiesto il mio livello di esperienza. Non sono sposata, e non ho figli. Ma mi occupo di ragazzi che apparentemente hanno una vita perfetta, hanno dei _genitori apparentemente decorosi e apparentemente sani_, che soffrono molto di più di figli con genitori separati.
> Con ciò non voglio esser fraintesa, non voglio apparire come l'anti-matrimonio.
> ...


 
Devo riflettere...


----------



## Verena67 (14 Ottobre 2008)

confusa e ferita ha detto:


> MI SA CHE MI STAI SBAGLIANDO CON QUALCUN'ALTRA


 
scusa, ehm, probabile!


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Ottobre 2008)

Dellamoreedellamorte ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono nuovo nella vostra comunity.
> Volevo solo esternare un attimo la mia tristezza che ogni tanto si fa avanti, tutto qua.
> Quasi tre anni fa avevo scoperto la relazione di mia moglie con un suo collega, molto più grande di lei.
> Mi era stato detto ai tempi che alla fine c'era solo stato un bacio. Vabbè...
> ...


Non si può convivere se non c'è amore. Si fanno un mare di cazzate..... Si cade sempre più in basso....


----------



## Old giulia (14 Ottobre 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> lo confeessp - soprattutto in certi periodi -. cercare un aperitivo ogni tanto e cedere alla tentazione - eminentemente fisica - potrebbe non essere un gran male.
> 
> tuttavia, dopo il mio tradimento - devo ammettere solo con la forza della ragione - resisto in ogni modo a qualsiasi tentazione e resto "chiuso" nella mia coppia.
> 
> bastardo dentro


 
Sinceramente B/D io continuo a non capirti.
Questa tua auto-castrazione non ha alcun senso.
Non sò se definirti santo o pervertito (alludo ai tuoi pensieri).
Tu hai fatto delle scelte!
Ma non sei sereno, non sei felice!
Ma perchè tutto questo a distanza di tempo?

... aspettando la prossima occasione...
Come dice O.W. "posso resistere a tutto... tranne che alle tentazioni"

Poi... "non amo più mia moglie ma rimango per il figlio" è davvero un gesto eroico!
Comodo... troppo comodo!


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Ottobre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Non si può convivere se non c'è amore. Si fanno un mare di cazzate..... Si cade sempre più in basso....


vero...


----------



## Old candida (14 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Una curiosità.
> 
> Aperitivi a parte, tu che moglie pensi di essere?


 Penso di essere una brava moglie, non faccio scenate, tengo insieme le fila di una famiglia pur lavorando 15 ore al giorno, ho fatto carriera senza aperitivi, ma solo facendomi il c...
Proprio per questo credo che possa capitare un momento in cui devi nutrire la tua anima, semplicemente perchè la pressione è troppa, perchè ti si richiede di essere sempre equilibrata, in forma, disponibile, di non mandare nessuno a quel paese, di viaggiare tre giorni su 7, di arrivare in ufficio alle 9 dopo essere atterrata alle 8 con 5 ore di fuso orario alle spalle....insomma proprio perchè non si possono spaccare le p....al marito/moglie di turno, si cerca uno sfogo, un po' di tenerezza, sesso, insomma, chiamatelo come vi pare in una persona che non c'entra niente con il vostro casino quotidiano. C'è gente che si fa le piste....è la stessa cosa, è solo cercare un po' di relax, di quiete, per essere poi pronti e scattanti a sopportare tutto il resto sorridenti, disponibili, senza crisi isteriche.


----------



## MK (14 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> Penso di essere una brava moglie, non faccio scenate, tengo insieme le fila di una famiglia pur lavorando 15 ore al giorno, ho fatto carriera senza aperitivi, ma solo facendomi il c...
> Proprio per questo credo che possa capitare un momento in cui devi nutrire la tua anima, semplicemente perchè la pressione è troppa, perchè ti si richiede di essere sempre equilibrata, in forma, disponibile, di non mandare nessuno a quel paese, di viaggiare tre giorni su 7, di arrivare in ufficio alle 9 dopo essere atterrata alle 8 con 5 ore di fuso orario alle spalle*....insomma proprio perchè non si possono spaccare le p....al marito/moglie di turno, si cerca uno sfogo, un po' di tenerezza, sesso, insomma, chiamatelo come vi pare in una persona che non c'entra niente con il vostro casino quotidiano. C'è gente che si fa le piste....è la stessa cosa, è solo cercare un po' di relax, di quiete, per essere poi pronti e scattanti a sopportare tutto il resto sorridenti, disponibili, senza crisi isteriche*.


----------



## Kid (14 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>



AHAHAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## Old Dellamoreedellamorte (14 Ottobre 2008)

Madonna mia, mi avete invasato di troppa roba e mi avete intasato il cervello.
Adesso non ci capisco niente peggio di prima.
Vabbè dai, vediamo di sorriderci un pò sopra.
Stamattina sono di buon umore, magari è positivo!!!
Buona giornata a tutti.


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> Penso di essere una brava moglie, non faccio scenate, tengo insieme le fila di una famiglia pur lavorando 15 ore al giorno, ho fatto carriera senza aperitivi, ma solo facendomi il c...
> Proprio per questo credo che possa capitare un momento in cui devi nutrire la tua anima, semplicemente perchè la pressione è troppa, perchè ti si richiede di essere sempre equilibrata, in forma, disponibile, di non mandare nessuno a quel paese, di viaggiare tre giorni su 7, di arrivare in ufficio alle 9 dopo essere atterrata alle 8 con 5 ore di fuso orario alle spalle....insomma proprio perchè non si possono spaccare le p....al marito/moglie di turno, si cerca uno sfogo, un po' di tenerezza, sesso, insomma, chiamatelo come vi pare in una persona che non c'entra niente con il vostro casino quotidiano. C'è gente che si fa le piste....è la stessa cosa, è solo cercare un po' di relax, di quiete, per essere poi pronti e scattanti a sopportare tutto il resto sorridenti, disponibili, senza crisi isteriche.


insomma tu vedi la scappatella come rimedio e ne fai una way of life.
anziché andare in palestra si va in motel. e se va bene a tutti che problema c'è?


----------



## Old oscar (14 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> Penso di essere una brava moglie, non faccio scenate, tengo insieme le fila di una famiglia pur lavorando 15 ore al giorno, ho fatto carriera senza aperitivi, ma solo facendomi il c...
> Proprio per questo credo che possa capitare un momento in cui devi nutrire la tua anima, semplicemente perchè la pressione è troppa, perchè ti si richiede di essere sempre equilibrata, in forma, disponibile, di non mandare nessuno a quel paese, di viaggiare tre giorni su 7, di arrivare in ufficio alle 9 dopo essere atterrata alle 8 con 5 ore di fuso orario alle spalle....insomma proprio perchè non si possono spaccare le p....al marito/moglie di turno, si cerca uno sfogo, un po' di tenerezza, sesso, insomma, chiamatelo come vi pare in una persona che non c'entra niente con il vostro casino quotidiano. C'è gente che si fa le piste....è la stessa cosa, è solo cercare un po' di relax, di quiete, per essere poi pronti e scattanti a sopportare tutto il resto sorridenti, disponibili, senza crisi isteriche.


si, lo ripeto, sei una che conosce la vita.


----------



## Kid (14 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> insomma tu vedi la scappatella come rimedio e ne fai una way of life.
> anziché andare in palestra si va in motel. e se va bene a tutti che problema c'è?


Son tempi bui...


----------



## Old matilde (14 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> Penso di essere una brava moglie, non faccio scenate, tengo insieme le fila di una famiglia pur lavorando 15 ore al giorno, ho fatto carriera senza aperitivi, ma solo facendomi il c...
> Proprio per questo credo che possa capitare un momento in cui devi nutrire la tua anima, semplicemente perchè la pressione è troppa, perchè ti si richiede di essere sempre equilibrata, in forma, disponibile, di non mandare nessuno a quel paese, di viaggiare tre giorni su 7, di arrivare in ufficio alle 9 dopo essere atterrata alle 8 con 5 ore di fuso orario alle spalle....insomma proprio *perchè non si possono spaccare le p....al marito/moglie di turno, si cerca uno sfogo, un po' di tenerezza, sesso, insomma, chiamatelo come vi pare in una persona che non c'entra niente con il vostro casino quotidiano. C'è gente che si fa le piste....è la stessa cosa, è solo cercare un po' di relax, di quiete, per essere poi pronti e scattanti a sopportare tutto il resto sorridenti, disponibili, senza crisi isteriche.*








un hobby per rilassarsi no?!
temo che il marito/moglie, se potesse scegliere, preferirebbe le scrisi isteriche ogni tanto piuttosto che le corna.


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> Penso di essere una brava moglie, non faccio scenate, tengo insieme le fila di una famiglia pur lavorando 15 ore al giorno, ho fatto carriera senza aperitivi, ma solo facendomi il c...
> Proprio per questo credo che possa capitare un momento in cui devi nutrire la tua anima, semplicemente perchè la pressione è troppa, perchè ti si richiede di essere sempre equilibrata, in forma, disponibile, di non mandare nessuno a quel paese, di viaggiare tre giorni su 7, di arrivare in ufficio alle 9 dopo essere atterrata alle 8 con 5 ore di fuso orario alle spalle....insomma proprio perchè non si possono spaccare le p....al marito/moglie di turno, si cerca uno sfogo, un po' di tenerezza, sesso, insomma, chiamatelo come vi pare in una persona che non c'entra niente con il vostro casino quotidiano. *C'è gente che si fa le piste....è la stessa cosa*, è solo cercare un po' di relax, di quiete, *per essere poi pronti e scattanti a sopportare tutto il resto sorridenti, disponibili, senza crisi isteriche*.


E tutto questo solo per far contenti gli altri? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Cercare in te stessa cosa ti fa star bene DAVVERO, no?

Se quel tipo di vita è così stressante, provare un pò a modificarla...mai pensato?

Con questo non giudico e non condanno (te ne parlo perchè ci son passato e solo cambiando un pò prospettiva su cosa era davvero importante son riuscito a cambiare qualcosa...non che sia migliorato più di tanto eh.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ..ma qualcosina...mi pare di si), ma è invito a riflettere non solo sull'aspetto "divertissement" ma a 360° su tutta la tua situazione.


----------



## Old candida (14 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E tutto questo solo per far contenti gli altri?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 si fa in fretta a parlare...in effetti in giro è pieno di gente desiderosa di assumere donne con famiglia e affidare loro ruoli di responsabilità. E' pieno di uomini  disponibili ad accettare che la moglie guadagni il triplo di loro e ....dulcis in fundo...è pieno di mariti disposti a sopportare le p.... girate delle mogli quando tornano a casa dopo aver avuto una giornata di m....
no , voi volete comunque la mogliettina sorridente e tranquilla, altro che crisi isteriche.


----------



## Old candida (14 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> si, lo ripeto, sei una che conosce la vita.


 per fortuna che ci sei tu che mi capisci


----------



## Kid (14 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> si fa in fretta a parlare...in effetti in giro è pieno di gente desiderosa di assumere donne con famiglia e affidare loro ruoli di responsabilità. E' pieno di uomini  disponibili ad accettare che la moglie guadagni il triplo di loro e ....dulcis in fundo...è pieno di mariti disposti a sopportare le p.... girate delle mogli quando tornano a casa dopo aver avuto una giornata di m....
> no , voi volete comunque la mogliettina sorridente e tranquilla, altro che crisi isteriche.


Ok, lo ammetto, nemmeno io sopportole crisi isteriche di mia moglie. Però, se farsele passare significa farle tirare due righe di coca o trombare con un altro, preferisco farle da valvola di sfogo io!


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Ottobre 2008)

*Rileggi bene...*



candida ha detto:


> si fa in fretta a parlare...in effetti in giro è pieno di gente desiderosa di assumere donne con famiglia e affidare loro ruoli di responsabilità. E' pieno di uomini disponibili ad accettare che la moglie guadagni il triplo di loro e ....dulcis in fundo...è pieno di mariti disposti a sopportare le p.... girate delle mogli quando tornano a casa dopo aver avuto una giornata di m....
> no , voi volete comunque la mogliettina sorridente e tranquilla, altro che crisi isteriche.


Non sto parlando di crisi isteriche in famiglia, ma della tua spasmodica ricerca di corrispondere alle aspettative altrui...e di come realizzi la fuga da tutto ciò...


----------



## brugola (14 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> e ....dulcis in fundo...*è pieno di mariti disposti a sopportare le p.... girate delle mogli quando tornano a casa dopo aver avuto una giornata di m....*
> no , voi volete comunque la mogliettina sorridente e tranquilla, altro che crisi isteriche.


nella vita che hai scelto liberamente di vivere con tuo marito ci sono i momenti belli e quelli brutti.
limitarsi a dire siccome non ti voglio tediare se una sera son smonata vado a farmi una scopatina perchè mi ritorni la serenità è un pò poco.


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> insomma tu vedi la scappatella come rimedio e ne fai una way of life.
> anziché andare in palestra si va in motel. e se va bene a tutti che problema c'è?



Si certo Anna... ma dove vivi? Tu ti vai a svagare in palestra? Ma suvvia vai in motel.. poi torni dal tuo compagno e a tavola gli racconti cosa hai fatto. Oppure viceversa, lui torna da un incontro con una ventenne tu lo sai ma fingi di non sapere, perchè tanto che fa a casa è tornato, del resto la tua famiglia sembra quella uscita dal mulino bianco. Conta questo no?
Non so proprio dove vivi davvero!!! Non sai proprio vivere!
Devi essere cornuta e felice!
Tsè!


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ok, lo ammetto, nemmeno io sopportole crisi isteriche di mia moglie. Però, se farsele passare significa farle tirare due righe di coca o trombare con un altro, preferisco farle da valvola di sfogo io!


Ma perchè, le mogli hanno le crisi isteriche?


----------



## Kid (14 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ma perchè, le mogli hanno le crisi isteriche?


Non credo sia un problema che affligge solo la mia....


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non credo sia un problema che affligge solo la mia....


Non credo che sia normale eh!


----------



## Kid (14 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Non credo che sia normale eh!


Non ho mai detto che mia moglie lo fosse....


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non ho mai detto che mia moglie lo fosse....


----------



## Kid (14 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


>


Qualche rotella fuori posto deve pur averla... ha sposato me!


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Qualche rotella fuori posto deve pur averla... ha sposato me!


Su questo non ci piove. 
Qui si dice " chi si somiglia, si piglia".


----------



## Kid (14 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Su questo non ci piove.
> Qui si dice " chi si somiglia, si piglia".









P.S.
Ho cominciato il libro che mi hai consigliato.... per ora mi sembra carino... grazie!


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> P.S.
> Ho cominciato il libro che mi hai consigliato.... per ora mi sembra carino... grazie!



Si l'ho finito, nulla di eccezionale, ma ci son parti che fanno riflettere.


----------



## Verena67 (14 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> Penso di essere una brava moglie, non faccio scenate, tengo insieme le fila di una famiglia pur lavorando 15 ore al giorno, ho fatto carriera senza aperitivi, ma solo facendomi il c...
> Proprio per questo credo che possa capitare un momento in cui devi nutrire la tua anima, semplicemente perchè la pressione è troppa, perchè ti si richiede di essere sempre equilibrata, in forma, disponibile, di non mandare nessuno a quel paese, di viaggiare tre giorni su 7, di arrivare in ufficio alle 9 dopo essere atterrata alle 8 con 5 ore di fuso orario alle spalle....insomma proprio perchè non si possono spaccare le p....al marito/moglie di turno, si cerca uno sfogo, un po' di tenerezza, sesso, insomma, chiamatelo come vi pare in una persona che non c'entra niente con il vostro casino quotidiano. C'è gente che si fa le piste....è la stessa cosa, è solo cercare un po' di relax, di quiete, per essere poi pronti e scattanti a sopportare tutto il resto sorridenti, disponibili, senza crisi isteriche.


 
non ci arrivo, sei veramente troppo diversa da me....


----------



## Verena67 (14 Ottobre 2008)

Dellamoreedellamorte ha detto:


> Madonna mia, mi avete invasato di troppa roba e mi avete intasato il cervello.
> Adesso non ci capisco niente peggio di prima.
> Vabbè dai, vediamo di sorriderci un pò sopra.
> Stamattina sono di buon umore, magari è positivo!!!
> Buona giornata a tutti.


 
ti abituerai al nostro chiacchiericcio, buona giornata anche a te!


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (14 Ottobre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Sinceramente B/D io continuo a non capirti.
> Questa tua auto-castrazione non ha alcun senso.
> Non sò se definirti santo o pervertito (alludo ai tuoi pensieri).
> Tu hai fatto delle scelte!
> ...


 
GIulia, che ti devo dire?  beata te che non hai tentazioni, io se vedo una bella donna, la desidero anche se so che non dovrei. cosa vuoi che ti dica, sono malato? forse  le scelte le ho fatte e le mantengo tutti i giorni come hanno detto altri qui. NOn sono convinto che avere tentazioni significhi non amare mia moglie. con lei sto bene, abbiamo ritrovato il dialogo, parliamo. tutto scorre in maniera serena ed armonica. questo significherebbe che non si devono avere tentazioni? io vorrei non averne, ma sono sensibile al fascino femminile cosa devo farci? sono anche uomo e sono anche carne ... credimi vorrei non esserlo... perche sto resistendo e più che passa il tempo più lo sforzo è consapevole e meno faticoso. Non aspetto occasioni anzi me ne guardo bene dal cercarle. ma la tentazione resta.  tutto qui. e non ditemi che questo vuol dire non amare perchè io non personalmente non sono d'accordo. io mio cuore è con mia moglie, con la mia famiglia, con i miei figli. so che non si dovrebbe - e non lo faccio - avere sesso extra - non posso dire che non ho la tentazione di averlo. piaccia o no per me è così. ti abbraccio

bastardo dentro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Pensa che io a mia moglie sono riuscito a farle credere che non c'è stato nemmeno il bacio... non pensavo di avere la faccia come il c...o prima di questa esperienza.


* Finché c'è la fiducia...*


confusa e ferita ha detto:


> Ah, come ti capisco!!! Secondo me non è che non l'ami più penso che la delusione, il dolore e la rabbia prevalgono su tutti gli altri srentimenti positivi. pensa che mio marito continua a sostenere che non c'è stato nemmeno un tradimento!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kid (14 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> * Finché c'è la fiducia...*


Ti sei segnata che ho la faccia come il culo?


----------



## Verena67 (14 Ottobre 2008)

mi sa di si...


----------



## Old giulia (14 Ottobre 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> GIulia, che ti devo dire? beata te che non hai tentazioni, io se vedo una bella donna, la desidero anche se so che non dovrei. cosa vuoi che ti dica, sono malato? forse le scelte le ho fatte e le mantengo tutti i giorni come hanno detto altri qui. NOn sono convinto che avere tentazioni significhi non amare mia moglie. con lei sto bene, abbiamo ritrovato il dialogo, parliamo. tutto scorre in maniera serena ed armonica. questo significherebbe che non si devono avere tentazioni? io vorrei non averne, ma sono sensibile al fascino femminile cosa devo farci? sono anche uomo e sono anche carne ... credimi vorrei non esserlo... perche sto resistendo e più che passa il tempo più lo sforzo è consapevole e meno faticoso. Non aspetto occasioni anzi me ne guardo bene dal cercarle. ma la tentazione resta. tutto qui. e non ditemi che questo vuol dire non amare perchè io non personalmente non sono d'accordo. io mio cuore è con mia moglie, con la mia famiglia, con i miei figli. so che non si dovrebbe - e non lo faccio - avere sesso extra - non posso dire che non ho la tentazione di averlo. piaccia o no per me è così. ti abbraccio
> 
> bastardo dentro


Cosa ti fa pensare che io nn abbia tentazioni???

Tutte le mattine guardo il barattolo di nutella e sono tentata di mangiarmela!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Tu lo sai che io tvb...  

	
	
		
		
	


	








 tu sei un buon intenditore... e noi ci siamo capiti.

ps: io non sono di ghiaccio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> Penso di essere una brava moglie, non faccio scenate, tengo insieme le fila di una famiglia pur lavorando 15 ore al giorno, ho fatto carriera senza aperitivi, ma solo facendomi il c...
> Proprio per questo credo che possa capitare un momento in cui devi nutrire la tua anima, semplicemente perchè la pressione è troppa, perchè ti si richiede di essere sempre equilibrata, in forma, disponibile, di non mandare nessuno a quel paese, di viaggiare tre giorni su 7, di arrivare in ufficio alle 9 dopo essere atterrata alle 8 con 5 ore di fuso orario alle spalle....insomma proprio perchè non si possono spaccare le p....al marito/moglie di turno, si cerca uno sfogo, un po' di tenerezza, sesso, insomma, chiamatelo come vi pare in una persona che non c'entra niente con il vostro casino quotidiano. C'è gente che si fa le piste....è la stessa cosa, è solo cercare un po' di relax, di quiete, per essere poi pronti e scattanti a sopportare tutto il resto sorridenti, disponibili, senza crisi isteriche.


 Non è mica una condanna all'ergastolo un lavoro "di un certo livello" si può anche scegliere di farne un altro, magari meno remunerativo, ma più umano.
Considerare questo stress lavoratvo e di vita inevitabile e vedere in sesso consumistico o nella cocaina soluzioni per "sopportarlo" oltre che stupido mi sembra colpevole.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ti sei segnata che ho la faccia come il culo?


 Non sei il solo e ...ti garantisco che c'è molto di peggio...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Ottobre 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> GIulia, che ti devo dire? beata te che non hai tentazioni, io se vedo una bella donna, la desidero anche se so che non dovrei. cosa vuoi che ti dica, sono malato? forse le scelte le ho fatte e le mantengo tutti i giorni come hanno detto altri qui. NOn sono convinto che avere tentazioni significhi non amare mia moglie. con lei sto bene, abbiamo ritrovato il dialogo, parliamo. tutto scorre in maniera serena ed armonica. questo significherebbe che non si devono avere tentazioni? io vorrei non averne, ma sono sensibile al fascino femminile cosa devo farci? sono anche uomo e sono anche carne ... credimi vorrei non esserlo... perche sto resistendo e più che passa il tempo più lo sforzo è consapevole e meno faticoso. Non aspetto occasioni anzi me ne guardo bene dal cercarle. ma la tentazione resta. tutto qui. e non ditemi che questo vuol dire non amare perchè io non personalmente non sono d'accordo. io mio cuore è con mia moglie, con la mia famiglia, con i miei figli. so che non si dovrebbe - e non lo faccio - avere sesso extra - non posso dire che non ho la tentazione di averlo. piaccia o no per me è così. ti abbraccio
> 
> bastardo dentro


Per me ti compiaci delle tentazioni...perché ti fanno sentire virile e ti piace che le donne ti guardino e ti piace che tua moglie sia così com'è perché te la fa sembrare speciale e da conquistare e tutto questo ti compensa da un rapporto che hai sognato e mai avuto (quando ridimensionerai quella donna e quella "fantasia d'amore"sarà sempre tardi).
Cerchi sempre...la competizione...


----------



## Verena67 (15 Ottobre 2008)

Eh si, io gliel'ho detto, ma lui non mi ascolta...!


----------



## Old belledejour (15 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Eh si, io gliel'ho detto, ma lui non mi ascolta...!


Non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire.


----------



## Old candida (15 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è mica una condanna all'ergastolo un lavoro "di un certo livello" si può anche scegliere di farne un altro, magari meno remunerativo, ma più umano.
> Considerare questo stress lavoratvo e di vita inevitabile e vedere in sesso consumistico o nella cocaina soluzioni per "sopportarlo" oltre che stupido mi sembra colpevole.


 Per carità, la cocaina era un paradosso, non ho mai fumato neppure una sigaretta, non mi sento capita dalle donne, come al solito oserei dire...chissà perchè lavoro con tutti uomini, dove siete donne? A casa a fare la maglia?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> Per carità, la cocaina era un paradosso, non ho mai fumato neppure una sigaretta, non mi sento capita dalle donne, come al solito oserei dire...chissà perchè lavoro con tutti uomini, dove siete donne? A casa a fare la maglia?


 Non potrei certo stare in un posto di lavoro con una che fa battute del genere senza litigarci.
Non si può scegliere un lavoro che ti assorbe e poi lamentarsene.
Se ci resti ne trarrai i tuoi vantaggi o economici o narcisistici...ma utilizzare lo stress lavorativo come alibi per accettare e compiere tradimenti è meschino.
A parte che mi domando come ci possano essere problemi del genere con un figlio di un anno e mezzo.
Guardati Hook capitan Uncino e vedi se ne comprendi il messaggio...


----------



## Old matilde (15 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> Per carità, la cocaina era un paradosso, non ho mai fumato neppure una sigaretta, non mi sento capita dalle donne, come al solito oserei dire...chissà perchè lavoro con tutti uomini, *dove siete donne? A casa a fare la maglia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si vede che hai capito tutto tu! 
complimenti


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> Per carità, la cocaina era un paradosso, non ho mai fumato neppure una sigaretta, non mi sento capita dalle donne, come al solito oserei dire...chissà perchè lavoro con tutti uomini, dove siete donne? A casa a fare la maglia?


hi hi hi che simpaticona anche questa new entry!!


----------



## brugola (15 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> hi hi hi che simpaticona anche questa new entry!!


è che noi donne non comprendiamo la sua essenza di donna in carriera


----------



## Old matilde (15 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> è che noi donne non comprendiamo la sua essenza di donna in carriera


eh no... dovevamo chiarire che siamo un circolo di studio a *punto croce*


----------



## Old candida (15 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> è che noi donne non comprendiamo la sua essenza di donna in carriera


 dai ragazze la maglia era per scherzare!


----------



## Old matilde (15 Ottobre 2008)

sarà che sei l'unica a lavorare con uomini 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma il tuo umorismo è pressochè arrogante e di difficile comprensione per noi della comunità donnine Punto e Croce


----------



## brugola (15 Ottobre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> sarà che sei l'unica a lavorare con uomini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (15 Ottobre 2008)

E il Texas Hold'em no?!??!?


----------



## Kid (15 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E il Texas Hold'em no?!??!?


Che bello! Io ci stò se volete giocare!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> dai ragazze la maglia era per scherzare!


hi hi hi, sei simpatica quanto la fastidiosa infezione omonima del tuo avatar


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (15 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me ti compiaci delle tentazioni...perché ti fanno sentire virile e ti piace che le donne ti guardino e ti piace che tua moglie sia così com'è perché te la fa sembrare speciale e da conquistare e tutto questo ti compensa da un rapporto che hai sognato e mai avuto (quando ridimensionerai quella donna e quella "fantasia d'amore"sarà sempre tardi).
> Cerchi sempre...la competizione...


si è vero. ho sempre cercato di essere il migliore, in tutto, come uomo (dentro), nello sport, nel lavoro,  sempre in maniera onesta, senza doping... essere più bravi, rende più semplice farti accettare. io non sono probabilmente molto sicuro - per usare un eufemismo - di meritare affetto e faccio forse in modo che "ciò che rappresento" lo meriti per me; è come se fosse un immagine che proietto all'esterno (di pseudo-perfezione). molte volte mi sono chiesto cosa ci sia dietro, cosa sono veramente. se sono così o se semplicemente voglio essere così (per non avere rotture di scatole). In quel rapporto fedifrago ho avuto l'impressione di essere veramente ciò che ero, non mi dovevo "sponsorizzare", non mi dovevo sforzare di essere ciò che non sono, non dovevo fare niente, se non essere me stesso non era reale.... Non facevo regali per paura di perdere l'amante ma perchè mi piace donare, per natura. Ero io. Potevo essere anche persino debole, potevo cedere (ogni tanto) tanto ognuno andava a casa propria.... quella sensazione era bella. Nella vita vera non posso... io sostengo economicamente la mia famiglia, la famiglia di mia moglie, abito vicino ai miei genitori ultraottantenni e corro..., aiuto mia sorella che non ha ne capo ne coda. insomma sono un punto di riferimento e se c'è un problema tutti corrono da me e sanno che lo risolvo (o per lo meno ci provo).  Essere sempre all'altezza, sempre con una parola buona, cazzutissimo sul lavoro... Forse c'è troppa pressione ... ma non penso nemmeno sia giusto provare tutta questa pressione perchè sento di dover essere grato alla provvidenza per tutto quanto ho intorno a me....  salute, benessere affetti. credo di non poter e dover chiedere nulla di più e anzi... di non fare abbastanza per meritare tutto quanto ho (che non è che sia tutto tutto caduto dal cielo.....)

bastardo dentro


----------



## Verena67 (15 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Che bello! Io ci stò se volete giocare!


 
IO VINCO SEMPRE!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Ottobre 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> si è vero. ho sempre cercato di essere il migliore, in tutto, come uomo (dentro), nello sport, nel lavoro, sempre in maniera onesta, senza doping... essere più bravi, rende più semplice farti accettare. io non sono probabilmente molto sicuro - per usare un eufemismo - di meritare affetto e faccio forse in modo che "ciò che rappresento" lo meriti per me; è come se fosse un immagine che proietto all'esterno (di pseudo-perfezione). molte volte mi sono chiesto cosa ci sia dietro, cosa sono veramente. se sono così o se semplicemente voglio essere così (per non avere rotture di scatole). In quel rapporto fedifrago ho avuto l'impressione di essere veramente ciò che ero, non mi dovevo "sponsorizzare", non mi dovevo sforzare di essere ciò che non sono, non dovevo fare niente, se non essere me stesso non era reale.... *Non facevo regali per paura di perdere l'amante ma perchè mi piace donare, per natura. Ero io. Potevo essere anche persino debole, potevo cedere (ogni tanto) tanto ognuno andava a casa propria.... quella sensazione era bella*. Nella vita vera non posso... io sostengo economicamente la mia famiglia, la famiglia di mia moglie, abito vicino ai miei genitori ultraottantenni e corro..., aiuto mia sorella che non ha ne capo ne coda. insomma sono un punto di riferimento e se c'è un problema tutti corrono da me e sanno che lo risolvo (o per lo meno ci provo). Essere sempre all'altezza, sempre con una parola buona, cazzutissimo sul lavoro... Forse c'è troppa pressione ... ma non penso nemmeno sia giusto provare tutta questa pressione perchè sento di dover essere grato alla provvidenza per tutto quanto ho intorno a me.... salute, benessere affetti. credo di non poter e dover chiedere nulla di più e anzi... di non fare abbastanza per meritare tutto quanto ho (che non è che sia tutto tutto caduto dal cielo.....)
> 
> bastardo dentro


mi fai tanta tenerezza, BD, ed ecco la risposta alla mia domanda dell'altro ieri.

Deve essere stato orribile per te quando lei ti ha "rifiutato" per il suo (sicuramente meno glamourous) coniuge...!

Purtroppo ognuno di noi ha i suoi demoni, le persone brillanti e responsabili come te ad un certo punto devono spogliarsi delle loro armi (intelligenza, tenacia, forza interiore, etc.), e vedersi nudi (psicologicamente) per guarire, per capire davvero la realtà.

Noi donne abbiamo l'esperienza della maternità, che ci "livella" molto, ci riconnette alla terra. Voi uomini forse solo quella del dolore...che ovviamente non ti auguro.

Ma so che maturerai, prima o poi, e in meglio! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  E per il tuo stesso bene capirai che la terra gira anche senza di te...e proprio lì troverai la tua libertà, non nelle lusinghe da alcova di un'amante!


----------



## Old candida (15 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> hi hi hi, sei simpatica quanto la fastidiosa infezione omonima del tuo avatar


 non importa, non si puo' essere simpatici a tutti 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , comunque potevi essere piu' originale...


----------



## Old candida (15 Ottobre 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> si è vero. ho sempre cercato di essere il migliore, in tutto, come uomo (dentro), nello sport, nel lavoro, sempre in maniera onesta, senza doping... essere più bravi, rende più semplice farti accettare. io non sono probabilmente molto sicuro - per usare un eufemismo - di meritare affetto e faccio forse in modo che "ciò che rappresento" lo meriti per me; è come se fosse un immagine che proietto all'esterno (di pseudo-perfezione). molte volte mi sono chiesto cosa ci sia dietro, cosa sono veramente. se sono così o se semplicemente voglio essere così (per non avere rotture di scatole). In quel rapporto fedifrago ho avuto l'impressione di essere veramente ciò che ero, non mi dovevo "sponsorizzare", non mi dovevo sforzare di essere ciò che non sono, non dovevo fare niente, se non essere me stesso non era reale.... Non facevo regali per paura di perdere l'amante ma perchè mi piace donare, per natura. Ero io. Potevo essere anche persino debole, potevo cedere (ogni tanto) tanto ognuno andava a casa propria.... quella sensazione era bella. Nella vita vera non posso... io sostengo economicamente la mia famiglia, la famiglia di mia moglie, abito vicino ai miei genitori ultraottantenni e corro..., aiuto mia sorella che non ha ne capo ne coda. insomma sono un punto di riferimento e se c'è un problema tutti corrono da me e sanno che lo risolvo (o per lo meno ci provo). Essere sempre all'altezza, sempre con una parola buona, cazzutissimo sul lavoro... Forse c'è troppa pressione ... ma non penso nemmeno sia giusto provare tutta questa pressione perchè sento di dover essere grato alla provvidenza per tutto quanto ho intorno a me.... salute, benessere affetti. credo di non poter e dover chiedere nulla di più e anzi... di non fare abbastanza per meritare tutto quanto ho (che non è che sia tutto tutto caduto dal cielo.....)
> 
> bastardo dentro


accidenti, sembri me al maschile,esisti davvero?Mi permetti di conoscerti?


----------



## Verena67 (15 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> non importa, non si puo' essere simpatici a tutti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
A me Asu è sembrata molto originale!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> accidenti, sembri me al maschile,esisti davvero?Mi permetti di conoscerti?


così magari vi prendete un aperitivo....


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> non importa, non si puo' essere simpatici a tutti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la prossima volta m'impegnerò di più!
Giurin giurella promessa di pastorella.
Simpatici a  tutti no però le percentuali hanno la loro porca importanza eh?
quanto all'originalità..rileggi la frase sul fatto che le donne, chissà perchè ti danno addosso...
su, ma perchè fate così cazzarola? perchè?? vi pagano un tanto al tot di cazzate??


----------



## MK (15 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> così magari vi prendete un aperitivo....


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (15 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> così magari vi prendete un aperitivo....


 
Vere..... che battuta ..... 15 - 0; grazie per le tue parole, il dolore sicuramente nobilita e anche quello non è mancato (putroppo  o per fortuna) ho visto soffrire (e mancare) persone a me molto vicine. TI ringrazio comunque per le belle parole

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (15 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> accidenti, sembri me al maschile,esisti davvero?Mi permetti di conoscerti?


certamente


----------



## Old giulia (15 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> accidenti, sembri me al maschile,esisti davvero?Mi permetti di conoscerti?





bastardo dentro ha detto:


> certamente


 
Enno! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Con candida no!!! io ci tengo a tua moglie!!!


----------



## Old candida (15 Ottobre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Enno!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


giusto per essere chiari...
non faccio parte delle persone che predicano bene e razzolano male: dico quello che penso con chiarezza, per questo posso essere antipatica, come alcuni di voi mi hanno fatto Supernotare tranciando giudizi,a mio modo di vedere, un po' affrettati, visto che si basavano solo su una battutta, ma tanto vale...
Una cosa pero' è certa, non mi sono mai fatta avventure e tanto meno me le farei con uno conosciuto su internet, non sono ancora a questo stadio, se mi voglio t...qualcuno, per fortuna, come ho detto, lavoro con tutti uomini, e non farei tanta fatica a trovarne uno, senza lo schermo della rete; questo non perchè sia strafiga o presuntuosa, ma perchè so che è cosi'.
Cio' detto vado a conoscere bastardo dentro, forse tra bastardi ci si intende di piu'.


----------



## Grande82 (15 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> Per carità, la cocaina era un paradosso, non ho mai fumato neppure una sigaretta, non mi sento capita dalle donne, come al solito oserei dire...chissà perchè lavoro con tutti uomini, dove siete donne? A casa a fare la maglia?


 mah, sinceramente io ti capisco.
lavoro in un ambiente di uomini, per lo più, sia come genere di lavoro in assoluto, sia nella pratica. Ma faccio in 8, a volte devo lavorare anche il sabato, ho il telefono sempre acceso.
Ma come dice persa, l'ho scelto. Nessuno me l'ha imposto. Potrei fare l'impiegata all'enel, se volessi, potrei pure fare la commessa (la casalinga no, per mancanza di attitudine e perchè i soldi mi servono). Ora sono giovane, non ho famiglia, ho un fidanzato che lavora 18ore al giorno e quindi non mi pesa questa vita, anche se diventa sempre più pressante ogni giorno. Mi piace, anzi, mi stimola. 
Ma nascondersi dietro lo stress... è un'illusione.... 
Se davvero fosse lo stress il problema allora sei una superficile che piuttosto che mettere in discussione il proprio lavoro 'maschile' rischia il matrimonio.
Se invece ti nascondi dietro un falso problema... allora devi capire cosa c'è dietro. Se è un non voler tornare a casa, ad esempio, alla routine... un volersi sentire superiore alla routine, alla massa, alla gente che ha bisogno di affetti veri..... 
Ah, ultima cosa: una donna che fa un lavoro maschile in un posto con tanti uomini... ci mette tre scondi a sputtanarsi... quei tre secondi di un sorriso ammiccante che subito la rendono nel migliore dei casi una gatta morta, nel peggiore una ch eha fatto carriera usando certi sguardie  anche di più... pensaci bene prima di rischaire tutto.... cosa perdi e cosa  vinci?


----------



## Verena67 (15 Ottobre 2008)

Confermo Grande.

Lavoro professionalmente da 20 anni e tengo alla mia reputazione sul lavoro, pretendo sia cristallina.

Mai mi sputtanerei con un comportamento scorretto con un collega/utente/interlocutore professionale.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> giusto per essere chiari...
> *non faccio parte delle persone che predicano bene e razzolano male: dico quello che penso con chiarezza,* per questo posso essere antipatica, come alcuni di voi mi hanno fatto Supernotare tranciando giudizi,a mio modo di vedere, un po' affrettati, visto che si basavano solo su una battutta, ma tanto vale...
> .


dovrebbero metterlo in home page....guarda che succede a tutti quelli che scrivono qui eh?? no perchè sento spesso dirlo come grandissima e rara qualità...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> giusto per essere chiari...
> non faccio parte delle persone che predicano bene e razzolano male: dico quello che penso con chiarezza, per questo posso essere antipatica, come alcuni di voi mi hanno fatto Supernotare tranciando giudizi,a mio modo di vedere, un po' affrettati, visto che si basavano solo su una battutta, ma tanto vale...
> Una cosa pero' è certa, non mi sono mai fatta avventure e tanto meno me le farei con uno conosciuto su internet, non sono ancora a questo stadio, se mi voglio t...qualcuno, per fortuna, come ho detto, lavoro con tutti uomini, e non farei tanta fatica a trovarne uno, senza lo schermo della rete; questo non perchè sia strafiga o presuntuosa, ma perchè so che è cosi'.
> Cio' detto vado a conoscere bastardo dentro, forse tra bastardi ci si intende di piu'.


e sì. dici così perchè non conosci Insonne di siattol..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> dovrebbero metterlo in home page....guarda che succede a tutti quelli che scrivono qui eh?? no perchè sento spesso dirlo come grandissima e rara qualità...


Mi piaci ogni giorno di più e non è mica facile ...mi piaci già molto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Ottobre 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> si è vero. ho sempre cercato di essere il migliore, in tutto, come uomo (dentro), nello sport, nel lavoro, sempre in maniera onesta, senza doping... essere più bravi, rende più semplice farti accettare. io non sono probabilmente molto sicuro - per usare un eufemismo - di meritare affetto e faccio forse in modo che "ciò che rappresento" lo meriti per me; è come se fosse un immagine che proietto all'esterno (di pseudo-perfezione). molte volte mi sono chiesto cosa ci sia dietro, cosa sono veramente. se sono così o se semplicemente voglio essere così (per non avere rotture di scatole). In quel rapporto fedifrago ho avuto l'impressione di essere veramente ciò che ero, non mi dovevo "sponsorizzare", non mi dovevo sforzare di essere ciò che non sono, non dovevo fare niente, se non essere me stesso non era reale.... Non facevo regali per paura di perdere l'amante ma perchè mi piace donare, per natura. Ero io. Potevo essere anche persino debole, potevo cedere (ogni tanto) tanto ognuno andava a casa propria.... quella sensazione era bella. Nella vita vera non posso... io sostengo economicamente la mia famiglia, la famiglia di mia moglie, abito vicino ai miei genitori ultraottantenni e corro..., aiuto mia sorella che non ha ne capo ne coda. insomma sono un punto di riferimento e se c'è un problema tutti corrono da me e sanno che lo risolvo (o per lo meno ci provo). Essere sempre all'altezza, sempre con una parola buona, cazzutissimo sul lavoro... Forse c'è troppa pressione ... ma non penso nemmeno sia giusto provare tutta questa pressione perchè sento di dover essere grato alla provvidenza per tutto quanto ho intorno a me.... salute, benessere affetti. credo di non poter e dover chiedere nulla di più e anzi... di non fare abbastanza per meritare tutto quanto ho (che non è che sia tutto tutto caduto dal cielo.....)
> 
> bastardo dentro


E' un'analisi lucida ...però dovresti trarne le conseguenze...


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (16 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' un'analisi lucida ...però dovresti trarne le conseguenze...


non ci sono conseguenze da trarne. il mio modo di essere piace, a mia moglie, ai miei bambini perchè cerco di dare loro moltissimo e di insegnare loro ad amare la vita, ad avere coraggio, ad aiutare il prossimo a godere delle piccole cose e ad amare la natura; sono il figlio modello che tutti i genitori vorrebbero avere. per me è stato sempre più importante vedere armonia innanzi a me. non ho mai voluto creare problemi, dare dispiaceri, essere in qualche modo una delusione. lo so, non è andata così; se i miei affetti sapessero cosa sono riuscito a combinare.... ormai il mio cammino l'ho compiuto ho 37 anni ma sono 20 che dormo 4 ore per notte per fare sempre tutto (al massimo) quindi è come se di vite ne avessi vissute due e ci sono sere in cui sento di averne 74.... ho avuto ogni soddisfazione che un uomo possa desiderare e credo sia venuto il momento di crescere, di accontentarsi, e mettere la propria vita al servizio di chi cresce sotto il mio tetto.  sono un uomo (un pò vecchio dentro e sdrucito) ma forse, come tanti qui, avevo un'opinione un pò troppo elevata di me stesso ed eccomi qua .... bello ridimensionato. 

un abbraccio

bastardo dentro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Ottobre 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non ci sono conseguenze da trarne. il mio modo di essere piace, a mia moglie, ai miei bambini perchè cerco di dare loro moltissimo e di insegnare loro ad amare la vita, ad avere coraggio, ad aiutare il prossimo a godere delle piccole cose e ad amare la natura; sono il figlio modello che tutti i genitori vorrebbero avere. per me è stato sempre più importante vedere armonia innanzi a me. non ho mai voluto creare problemi, dare dispiaceri, essere in qualche modo una delusione. lo so, non è andata così; se i miei affetti sapessero cosa sono riuscito a combinare.... ormai il mio cammino l'ho compiuto ho 37 anni ma sono 20 che dormo 4 ore per notte per fare sempre tutto (al massimo) quindi è come se di vite ne avessi vissute due e ci sono sere in cui sento di averne 74.... ho avuto ogni soddisfazione che un uomo possa desiderare e credo sia venuto il momento di crescere, di accontentarsi, e mettere la propria vita al servizio di chi cresce sotto il mio tetto. sono un uomo (un pò vecchio dentro e sdrucito) ma forse, come tanti qui, avevo un'opinione un pò troppo elevata di me stesso ed eccomi qua .... bello ridimensionato.
> 
> un abbraccio
> 
> bastardo dentro


 Devi viverne altri venti per arrivare alla mia età ...ma lo devi fare ristrovando un po' di benevolenza verso te stesso e riuscendoti ad amare anche se non sei al massimo.
Fidati.
Un abbraccio forte.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Ottobre 2008)

BD: prova a dire 'ho bisogno di aiuto' a te stesso,a llo specchio.... molte volte.... e poi magari a tua moglie.................. o a chi ami di più (non i figli, ovvio...) 
prova......... per vedere l'effetto che fa... quanti anni riprendi.... e ch eenorme valore dai alle persone che ami rendendole non oggetti solo d'amore, ma anche persone in grado di amare a loro volta, soggetti.... capaci di aiutarti..... forse creerai sconcerto, all'inizio, ma poi ti saranno tutti grati......


----------



## Bruja (16 Ottobre 2008)

*bd*



bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non ci sono conseguenze da trarne. il mio modo di essere piace, a mia moglie, ai miei bambini perchè cerco di dare loro moltissimo e di insegnare loro ad amare la vita, ad avere coraggio, ad aiutare il prossimo a godere delle piccole cose e ad amare la natura; sono il figlio modello che tutti i genitori vorrebbero avere. per me è stato sempre più importante vedere armonia innanzi a me. non ho mai voluto creare problemi, dare dispiaceri, essere in qualche modo una delusione. lo so, non è andata così; se i miei affetti sapessero cosa sono riuscito a combinare.... ormai il mio cammino l'ho compiuto ho 37 anni ma sono 20 che dormo 4 ore per notte per fare sempre tutto (al massimo) quindi è come se di vite ne avessi vissute due e ci sono sere in cui sento di averne 74.... ho avuto ogni soddisfazione che un uomo possa desiderare e credo sia venuto il momento di crescere, di accontentarsi, e mettere la propria vita al servizio di chi cresce sotto il mio tetto. sono un uomo (un pò vecchio dentro e sdrucito) ma forse, come tanti qui, avevo un'opinione un pò troppo elevata di me stesso ed eccomi qua .... bello ridimensionato.
> 
> un abbraccio
> 
> bastardo dentro


Stai facendo esattamente quello che serve per affrontare le prove della vita, anche quelle che ti sei inflitto da solo, e non mi pare che tu ne esca perdente... hai ancora del cammino, forse in salita, ma sei certamente a buon punto.  Non devi essere indulgente ma applica a te la comprensione che applichi a chi non vuoi fare soffrire.
Bruja


----------



## Old matilde (16 Ottobre 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> si è vero. ho sempre cercato di essere il migliore, in tutto, come uomo (dentro), nello sport, nel lavoro,  sempre in maniera onesta, senza doping... essere più bravi, rende più semplice farti accettare. io non sono probabilmente molto sicuro - per usare un eufemismo - di meritare affetto e faccio forse in modo che "ciò che rappresento" lo meriti per me; è come se fosse un immagine che proietto all'esterno (di pseudo-perfezione). molte volte mi sono chiesto cosa ci sia dietro, cosa sono veramente. se sono così o se semplicemente voglio essere così (per non avere rotture di scatole). In quel rapporto fedifrago ho avuto l'impressione di essere veramente ciò che ero, non mi dovevo "sponsorizzare", non mi dovevo sforzare di essere ciò che non sono, non dovevo fare niente, se non essere me stesso non era reale.... Non facevo regali per paura di perdere l'amante ma perchè mi piace donare, per natura. Ero io. Potevo essere anche persino debole, potevo cedere (ogni tanto) tanto ognuno andava a casa propria.... quella sensazione era bella. Nella vita vera non posso... io sostengo economicamente la mia famiglia, la famiglia di mia moglie, abito vicino ai miei genitori ultraottantenni e corro..., aiuto mia sorella che non ha ne capo ne coda. insomma sono un punto di riferimento e se c'è un problema tutti corrono da me e sanno che lo risolvo (o per lo meno ci provo).  Essere sempre all'altezza, sempre con una parola buona, cazzutissimo sul lavoro... Forse c'è troppa pressione ... ma non penso nemmeno sia giusto provare tutta questa pressione perchè sento di dover essere grato alla provvidenza per tutto quanto ho intorno a me....  salute, benessere affetti. credo di non poter e dover chiedere nulla di più e anzi... di non fare abbastanza per meritare tutto quanto ho (che non è che sia tutto tutto caduto dal cielo.....)
> 
> bastardo dentro


BD
ami te stesso proprio quando fai "tutto al meglio", soffochi però la libertà di sbagliare che genera una "macchia" di infelicità. 
*Disunito*, è la parola che spiega.
Soffochi in questo modo anche la libertà di sbagliare anche a chi ti stà affianco che si mette automaticamente in competizione con te, o lascia stare perchè di sicuro sei "più bravo": lasci intendere che sei felice così.. risolvendo per gli altri, *la verità è l'opposto*, vorresti mollare a volte questa "perfezione" ma non riesci.
La perfezione a cui tendi la associ all'accettazione.

Tutti siamo attratti dall'altro sesso, ma tu in più cerchi quella conferma, quel ripartire esattamente per come sei, affermi, perchè la superficialità di un nuovo rapporto non ti crea confronto: ma se poi tu approfondissi ricreeresti la stessa dinamica che hai creato con tua moglie, perchè la tua vera essenza è quella... ti disuniresti di nuovo?!
Perchè è più facile desiderare quei momenti in cui ti sentivi libero di "non sponsorizzarti "che smettere di sponsorizzarti?

Dimmi se sbaglio, aiutami a capire.

quoto Grande cosi:
BD: prova a dire *'ho bisogno di aiuto' a te stesso,a llo specchio*.... molte volte.... e poi magari a tua moglie.................. o a chi ami di più (non i figli, ovvio...) 
prova......... per vedere l'effetto che fa... quanti anni riprendi.... e ch e*enorme valore dai alle persone che ami rendendole non oggetti solo d'amore, ma anche persone in grado di amare a loro volta, soggetti.... capaci di aiutarti*..... forse creerai sconcerto, all'inizio, ma poi ti saranno tutti grati......


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Ottobre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> BD
> ami te stesso proprio quando fai "tutto al meglio", soffochi però la libertà di sbagliare che genera una "macchia" di infelicità.
> *Disunito*, è la parola che spiega.
> Soffochi in questo modo anche la libertà di sbagliare anche a chi ti stà affianco che si mette automaticamente in competizione con te, o lascia stare perchè di sicuro sei "più bravo": lasci intendere che sei felice così.. risolvendo per gli altri, *la verità è l'opposto*, vorresti mollare a volte questa "perfezione" ma non riesci.
> ...


QUOTO!


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (16 Ottobre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> BD
> ami te stesso proprio quando fai "tutto al meglio", soffochi però la libertà di sbagliare che genera una "macchia" di infelicità.
> *Disunito*, è la parola che spiega.
> Soffochi in questo modo anche la libertà di sbagliare anche a chi ti stà affianco che si mette automaticamente in competizione con te, o lascia stare perchè di sicuro sei "più bravo": lasci intendere che sei felice così.. risolvendo per gli altri, *la verità è l'opposto*, vorresti mollare a volte questa "perfezione" ma non riesci.
> ...


Cara Matilde,

nessuno mi ha mai detto queste cose. Grazie, è vero. io sono sempre stato il mio psicoanalista - per rimanere in tema di chi fa da se - la tua analisi è giusta, perfetta. credo di essere troppo strutturato per aprire una breccia in una porta così intima del mio essere. sarebbe come aprire l'otre dei venti di Ulisse...., la nave non potrebbe che andare alla deriva non so se reggerebbe. Ho genitori anziani con cui non mi posso più confidare, non sanno nemmeno più capire che lavoro faccio.... mia moglie migliora ... ma non reggerebbe. lo so,  scelgo per loro, anche per riprendere quanto dettomi dalla dolce Grande, ma cambiando creerei solo dolore. anche perchè se "mollassi" mi sentirei in diritto di prendere le mie attenzioni, di prendermi cura di me stesso, un piccolo spazio che non sia alle sei della mattina mentre corro - ogni giorno - quando tutti dormono, per poi dedicarmi alla mia famiglia, alla mia famiglia di origine, alle piccole grandi paure di mia moglie al mio asfissiante lavoro. Questo modo di fare, questa presunzione "luciferina" di essere sempre il migliore mi ha salvato dal domandare aiuto, non sono capace di farlo, mi rendo conto che dovrei. ma non sono capace. So che l'amante non è una soluzione anche perchè - come hai rilevato - io ho teso ad impostare lo stesso tipo di rapporto con un altra persona, esattamente lo stesso. Io il principe azzurro e lei la mia biancaneve. Ma in realtà io non sono il principe azzurro, al massimo nero.... L'unica bussola in questo momento sono le braccia dei miei bimbi tese verso di me quando torno a casa e, a volte il sorriso di mia moglie. nella mia religione, secondo il mio credo, questo DEVE essere abbastanza e fosse solo per quello la vita deve essere vissuta. Devo confessare che ho sempre guardato con compassione chi non si fa carico dei propri doveri, chi non adempie alle proprie responsabilità, chi si tira indietro e chi non butta il cuore oltre l'ostacolo. Bè non riesco a guardare con compassione me stesso che, come un bambino ruba di nascosto il gioco al supermercato,
ho cercato qualcosa di proibito, per me, solo per me. NON avrei mai pensato di trovare un pensiero così "calato" su di me. Vorrei fare qualcosa per ricompensarti e dirti grazie, davvero.

Bastardo Dentro


----------



## Old matilde (16 Ottobre 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Cara Matilde,
> 
> nessuno mi ha mai detto queste cose. Grazie, è vero. io sono sempre stato il mio psicoanalista - per rimanere in tema di chi fa da se - la tua analisi è giusta, perfetta. credo di essere troppo strutturato per aprire una breccia in una porta così intima del mio essere. sarebbe come aprire l'otre dei venti di Ulisse...., la nave non potrebbe che andare alla deriva non so se reggerebbe. Ho genitori anziani con cui non mi posso più confidare, non sanno nemmeno più capire che lavoro faccio.... mia moglie migliora ... ma non reggerebbe. lo so,  scelgo per loro, anche per riprendere quanto dettomi dalla dolce Grande, ma cambiando creerei solo dolore. anche perchè se "mollassi" mi sentirei in diritto di prendere le mie attenzioni, di prendermi cura di me stesso, un piccolo spazio che non sia alle sei della mattina mentre corro - ogni giorno - quando tutti dormono, per poi dedicarmi alla mia famiglia, alla mia famiglia di origine, alle piccole grandi paure di mia moglie al mio asfissiante lavoro. Questo modo di fare, questa presunzione "luciferina" di essere sempre il migliore mi ha salvato dal domandare aiuto, non sono capace di farlo, mi rendo conto che dovrei. ma non sono capace. So che l'amante non è una soluzione anche perchè - come hai rilevato - io ho teso ad impostare lo stesso tipo di rapporto con un altra persona, esattamente lo stesso. Io il principe azzurro e lei la mia biancaneve. Ma in realtà io non sono il principe azzurro, al massimo nero.... L'unica bussola in questo momento sono le braccia dei miei bimbi tese verso di me quando torno a casa e, a volte il sorriso di mia moglie. nella mia religione, secondo il mio credo, questo DEVE essere abbastanza e fosse solo per quello la vita deve essere vissuta. Devo confessare che ho sempre guardato con compassione chi non si fa carico dei propri doveri, chi non adempie alle proprie responsabilità, chi si tira indietro e chi non butta il cuore oltre l'ostacolo. Bè non riesco a guardare con compassione me stesso che, come un bambino ruba di nascosto il gioco al supermercato,
> ho cercato qualcosa di proibito, per me, solo per me. NON avrei mai pensato di trovare un pensiero così "calato" su di me. Vorrei fare qualcosa per ricompensarti e dirti grazie, davvero.
> ...


è da un pò che ti "inseguo" .. ne ho fatto un puzzle di copia/incolla nel mio pc e ti ho "riunito" nella tua scissione, ho sete di comprendere questo meccanismo che penso sia molto più contorto di come descrivi. Soprattutto, anche se può apparire lineare crea dei picchi di contradditori con chi ti stà affianco quotidianamente, che destabilizza.

Ho impiegato anni e molta sofferenza per arrivare a capire cosa stò vivendo e ora trovo te.
La ricompensa è lasciarmi comprendere il più possibile, perchè non posso credere che non ci sia quel pulsantino nascosto che faccia scattare e riunire in un equilibrio senza il disunire che sicuramente non ti fa stare bene; perchè credo fermamente che lasciare le cose ad un semplice "sono fatto a così" sia una vigliaccheria da bimbi.
Se mi concedi, mi rifarò da ciò che scrivi ora. Se ti infastidisce beh.. continuo nei miei copia/incolla


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (16 Ottobre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> è da un pò che ti "inseguo" .. ne ho fatto un puzzle di copia/incolla nel mio pc e ti ho "riunito" nella tua scissione, ho sete di comprendere questo meccanismo che penso sia molto più contorto di come descrivi. Soprattutto, anche se può apparire lineare crea dei picchi di contradditori con chi ti stà affianco quotidianamente, che destabilizza.
> 
> Ho impiegato anni e molta sofferenza per arrivare a capire cosa stò vivendo e ora trovo te.
> La ricompensa è lasciarmi comprendere il più possibile, perchè non posso credere che non ci sia quel pulsantino nascosto che faccia scattare e riunire in un equilibrio senza il disunire che sicuramente non ti fa stare bene; perchè credo fermamente che lasciare le cose ad un semplice "sono fatto a così" sia una vigliaccheria da bimbi.
> Se mi concedi, mi rifarò da ciò che scrivi ora. Se ti infastidisce beh.. continuo nei miei copia/incolla


 
ci penso, ci lavoro, faccio buoni propositi (credimi) ma quando è il momento di alzare la mano e dire basta non ce la faccio.  riscontro da solo un certo gardo di vigliaccheria nel non voler cambiare. ma... quando vedi che le cose dopo tutto vanno avanti, e che la vita in ogni caso riesce a darti molto, la paura di ambiare è davvero tanta anche perchè la reazione al cambiamento - dopo anni di comportamento costante - non so proprio quale potrebbe essere e questo mi spaventa. comunque grazie e non mi nfastidisco, non ti preoccupare, anzi..

bastardo entro


----------



## Old matilde (16 Ottobre 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> ci penso, ci lavoro, faccio buoni propositi (credimi) ma quando è il momento di alzare la mano e dire basta non ce la faccio.  riscontro da solo un certo gardo di vigliaccheria nel non voler cambiare. ma... quando vedi che le cose dopo tutto vanno avanti, e che la vita in ogni caso riesce a darti molto, la paura di ambiare è davvero tanta anche perchè la reazione al cambiamento - dopo anni di comportamento costante - non so proprio quale potrebbe essere e questo mi spaventa. comunque grazie e non mi nfastidisco, non ti preoccupare, anzi..
> 
> bastardo entro


Il troppo "perfetto" quando diventa conduzione di vita,  non ti consente di ammettere errori con te stesso perchè appunto hai fatto "tutto al meglio" ma l'errore o il non raggiungimento di un obiettivo ti rende infelice, inquieto, così è più semplice riversare su altri la motivazione, anche in modo sottile ed irrazionale. 

Esempio:
Quando dici che tua moglie non reggerebbe un cambiamento, in realtà scarichi sulla responsabilità che ti assumi del suo dolore, la tua personale scelta di non cambiare il meccanismo.
Immagina un diagramma:
la colpa è sua=ti sacrifichi "al meglio"=coscenza a posto.
*Da qui ti disunisci* perchè pur avendo tu la coscenza a posto il risultato è:
gli altri non capiscono quanto dai "al meglio"=soffocamento=vado a rubare il giocattolo al market per trovare piccoli momenti di liberazione.
In questo diagramma ti sei lasciato trasportare da te stesso ed hai dimenticato la motivazione che ti ha fatto disunire, un presunto dolore o senso di colpa.

Bloccare questo meccanismo diventa una grande svolta!
La verità che non potrai mai cambiare perfezionandola è semplice:
non puoi arrogarti il diritto di scelta e nemmeno il controllo del dolore del prossimo, perchè cosi facendo sottovaluti per eccesso o difetto il dolore in sè, quello che ognuno percepisce nell'intimo... il risultato è che non ascolti con l'anima le esigenze del compagno ma ti risultano o pesanti o stupide (eccesso/difetto); crei nel compagno una sorta di rifiuto peggiore per OBIETTIVO non CENTRATO, o meglio centrato su di te per appagare il bisogno di "perfezione" solo nella tua ottica che è diventata sorda e cieca per autoappagamento.

Puoi rispettare il dolore e non causarlo ridimensionando il troppo perfetto, il controllo dei sentimenti altrui che passa attraverso il "fare al meglio, solo tuo" soffoca l'accettazione dei tuoi stessi difetti e così ti devi "sponsorizzare".

Non sò se sono stata comprensibile, se si spero in una smentita


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (16 Ottobre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> Il troppo "perfetto" quando diventa conduzione di vita, non ti consente di ammettere errori con te stesso perchè appunto hai fatto "tutto al meglio" ma l'errore o il non raggiungimento di un obiettivo ti rende infelice, inquieto, così è più semplice riversare su altri la motivazione, anche in modo sottile ed irrazionale.
> 
> Esempio:
> Quando dici che tua moglie non reggerebbe un cambiamento, in realtà scarichi sulla responsabilità che ti assumi del suo dolore, la tua personale scelta di non cambiare il meccanismo.
> ...


non posso smentirti perchè è così. ma per intraprendere un percorso del genere ci vogliono calma e tranquillità; ho timore di fare emergere un lato di me che - ho sempre nascosto - ma che è prepotente nella contestazione nella furia iconoclasta con cui distrugge tutto quello per cui combatto. Sai è come se fosse un torrente in piena  che travolge tutto, dovrei provare a liberarlo a poco a poco, con esercizio, con dedizione ma non è facile .... su una cosa ti smentisco, il sacrificio, la disponibilità per gli altri sono cose tangibili che faccio tutti i giorni e che tutti mi riconoscono, questo non è appagante in sè ma lo è solo tanto quanto aiuti il tuo prossimo, i tuoi affetti e rendi loro la vita migliore . non c'è egocentrismo in questo. l'egocentrismo è nel non voler ammettere che anche io posso essere giù, non in forma, che vorrei stare spento... ho il terrore che in questa circostanza nessuno mi soccorra. per questo mi sono addestrato a fare a meno - praticamente - di qualsiasi cosa. ma credo sia solo per paura. Certo non chiedendo, ho imparato, nessuno si soffermerà mai su di me. ti scrivo in mp così non annoio tutti quanti


----------



## Verena67 (16 Ottobre 2008)

Non ci annoi affatto.

Ti seguo con attenzione, ma vedo ancora il ragazzo bisognoso di approvazione in te. Secondo me tu hai una paura fottuta di guardarti davvero nello specchio, malgrado la batosta già subito ti abbia ridimensionato, il cammino è ancora lungo....


----------



## Old matilde (16 Ottobre 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non posso smentirti perchè è così. ma per intraprendere un percorso del genere ci vogliono calma e tranquillità; ho timore di fare emergere un lato di me che - ho sempre nascosto - ma che è prepotente nella contestazione nella furia iconoclasta con cui distrugge tutto quello per cui combatto. Sai è come se fosse un torrente in piena  che travolge tutto, dovrei provare a liberarlo a poco a poco, con esercizio, con dedizione ma non è facile .... su una cosa ti smentisco, il sacrificio, la disponibilità per gli altri sono cose tangibili che faccio tutti i giorni e che tutti mi riconoscono, questo non è appagante in sè ma lo è solo tanto quanto aiuti il tuo prossimo, i tuoi affetti e rendi loro la vita migliore . non c'è egocentrismo in questo. l'egocentrismo è nel non voler ammettere che anche io posso essere giù, non in forma, che vorrei stare spento... ho il terrore che in questa circostanza nessuno mi soccorra. per questo mi sono addestrato a fare a meno - praticamente - di qualsiasi cosa. ma credo sia solo per paura. Certo non chiedendo, ho imparato, nessuno si soffermerà mai su di me. ti scrivo in mp così non annoio tutti quanti


mp se preferisci


----------



## Old matilde (16 Ottobre 2008)

la calma e la tranquillità non la ottieni per la tua stessa natura, riempiresti comunque il tempo con le stesse modalità che comunque ti lasciano quella macchia di infelicità, motivo per cui ti disunisci.
il lavoro credo sia sul piccolo cliK... nel momento in cui ti disunisci. ne prima ne dopo perchè:
purtroppo conosco quel torrente infuriato, gonfio di rabbia: ora lo stò a guardare mentre travolge tutto e scava nell'amor proprio,e divora ogni sentimento rendendolo fango. Succede quando l'stinto guarda negli occhi il razionale, quando il momento rubato al supermarket vede il "tutto al meglio" e vanno in conflitto


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi piaci ogni giorno di più e non è mica facile ...mi piaci già molto...


----------



## Bruja (16 Ottobre 2008)

*stringendo*



matilde ha detto:


> la calma e la tranquillità non la ottieni per la tua stessa natura, riempiresti comunque il tempo con le stesse modalità che comunque ti lasciano quella macchia di infelicità, motivo per cui ti disunisci.
> il lavoro credo sia sul piccolo cliK... nel momento in cui ti disunisci. ne prima ne dopo perchè:
> purtroppo conosco quel torrente infuriato, gonfio di rabbia: ora lo stò a guardare mentre travolge tutto e scava nell'amor proprio,e divora ogni sentimento rendendolo fango. Succede quando l'stinto guarda negli occhi il razionale, quando il momento rubato al supermarket vede il "tutto al meglio" e vanno in conflitto


Mi faresti un esempio a campione di queste sensazioni istintive? Mi interessa davvero la messa in pratica di questo concetto esposto.
Bruja


----------



## Old matilde (16 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi faresti un esempio a campione di queste sensazioni istintive? Mi interessa davvero la messa in pratica di questo concetto esposto.
> Bruja


intendi cosa provocano?
da cosa sono scatenate?
spiegami come ti posso essere utile...


----------



## Bruja (16 Ottobre 2008)

*matilde*



matilde ha detto:


> intendi cosa provocano?
> da cosa sono scatenate?
> spiegami come ti posso essere utile...


 
Direi piuttosto esplicativa, potresti  produrre un esempio di come nascano, si evolvano e possano concludersi queste teorie esistenziali che hai espopsto sulla situazione di b.d.?  
Insomma una proiezione di quello che dati determinati presupposti (anche caratteriali) ne sia l'evoluzione e si possa quindi arrivare, con determinato accorgimenti ed attenzioni, ad una fipotetica positiva o alla peggio negativa conclusione della situazione.
Una specie di panoramica che dia traccia di quanto possibile e perseguibile in questi frangenti e conduzioni.
Direi alla fine una falsariga di quanto hai esposto ma con in aggiunta la proiezione fattiva delle analisi riferite.
Bruja


----------



## Old matilde (17 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Direi piuttosto esplicativa, potresti  produrre un esempio di come nascano, si evolvano e possano concludersi queste teorie esistenziali che hai espopsto sulla situazione di b.d.?
> Insomma una proiezione di quello che dati determinati presupposti (anche caratteriali) ne sia l'evoluzione e si possa quindi arrivare, con determinato accorgimenti ed attenzioni, ad una fipotetica positiva o alla peggio negativa conclusione della situazione.
> Una specie di panoramica che dia traccia di quanto possibile e perseguibile in questi frangenti e conduzioni.
> Direi alla fine una falsariga di quanto hai esposto ma con in aggiunta la proiezione fattiva delle analisi riferite.
> Bruja


arrivo eh... raccolgo materiale..


----------



## La Lupa (17 Ottobre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> sarà che sei l'unica a lavorare con uomini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dai ragazze! Per domenica organizziamo una gara di crostate?


----------



## Bruja (17 Ottobre 2008)

*....*



matilde ha detto:


> arrivo eh... raccolgo materiale..


----------



## Bruja (17 Ottobre 2008)

*.........*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Dai ragazze! Per domenica organizziamo una gara di crostate?


Al piatto o in faccia 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Old matilde (17 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Dai ragazze! Per domenica organizziamo una gara di crostate?


si dai! ho giusto oggi preparato 50 Kg di marmellata di PRUGNE.... DELIZIOSA!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Al piatto o in faccia
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















vi adoro!!


----------



## Verena67 (17 Ottobre 2008)

Candida sarà tornata al suo posto, in plancia di comando!


----------



## Old matilde (17 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Candida sarà tornata al suo posto, in plancia di comando!


lavora al porto?


----------



## Old matilde (17 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Direi piuttosto esplicativa, potresti  produrre un esempio di come nascano, si evolvano e possano concludersi queste teorie esistenziali che hai espopsto sulla situazione di b.d.?
> Insomma una proiezione di quello che dati determinati presupposti (anche caratteriali) ne sia l'evoluzione e si possa quindi arrivare, con determinato accorgimenti ed attenzioni, ad una fipotetica positiva o alla peggio negativa conclusione della situazione.
> Una specie di panoramica che dia traccia di quanto possibile e perseguibile in questi frangenti e conduzioni.
> Direi alla fine una falsariga di quanto hai esposto ma con in aggiunta la proiezione fattiva delle analisi riferite.
> Bruja


_premessa: Sempre se la mia analisi è corretta, sono ancora alla ricerca di comprendere ma soprattutto ricerco quel clik che non faccia disunire, se mai lo troverò, in ogni caso da un certo punto in poi sarò sicuramente limitata o confusa._

l'assunzione di responsabilità oltre la misura possibile è indicativo come segno di sfiducia verso il compagno ma soprattutto *insicurezza personale*; oltre se stessi nessuno sa  "fare al meglio" diventa un dilagare *in proiezione* verso il partner, il successivo passo è farsi carico "al meglio" di responsabilità anche superficiali (che sò.. il pane che compro io è di sicuro il più buono). Chi esercita al meglio si sente *rassicurato solo da se stesso* e vorrebbe implicitamente che questa *fatica fosse riconosciuta*; 
è una comunicazione errata perchè nella normalità ognuno da l'apporto possibile alla coppia di sicuro con buona volontà, ma se non è mai sufficiente la reazione è: fai da solo e senza gratificazione perchè il solo farlo da te ti gratifica, nella peggiore situazione al compagno viene tolta la libertà di scelta in ogni frangente con motivazioni anche assurde pur di avere il controllo della situazione, creando insicurezza. *Questo dominio se all'inizio da alla persona che lo esercita da sensazione di libertà, nella realtà si crea una gabbia di doveri e insoddisfazione tale che l'unica via di uscita è il disunirsi, una schizzofrenia. *
La difficoltà è che non ammettere il proprio limite o comunque non chiedere aiuto, chi è così difficilmente fa un passo indietro e ammette a se stesso il limite: c'è qualche similitudine con all'autostima ipertrofica.

Prendi questa diagnosi solo con moderazione.
_"Episodio maniacale: Sebbene l’umore del soggetto possa risultare inizialmente contagioso per l’osservatore non coinvolto, esso viene riconosciuto come eccessivo da parte di coloro che conoscono bene la persona. La qualità espansiva dell’umore è caratterizzata da un entusiasmo incessante e indiscriminato per le interazioni interpersonali, sessuali o occupazionali. Ad esempio, la persona può iniziare spontaneamente conversazioni complesse con estranei in luoghi pubblici, oppure un agente di vendita può telefonare a casa di estranei al mattino presto per iniziare le vendite. Sebbene l’umore elevato sia considerato il sintomo caratteristico, il disturbo predominante dell’umore può essere l’irritabilità, particolarmente quando i desideri della persona vengono ostacolati. Frequentemente si osserva labilità dell’umore (per es., alternanza di euforia e irritabilità).
È tipicamente presente un’autostima ipertrofica, che va dalla fiducia in sé stesso priva di critica alla grandiosità marcata e può raggiungere proporzioni deliranti. "_

Quando si disunisce cerca quella semplicità di sentimenti, quell'approvazione, il fascino della semplice conquista come sollevamento dalle responsabilità quotidiane, un dimenticare la gabbia.. fin qui è abbastanza comune, non è equilibrato quando la persona non ammette a se stesso che questa gabbia se la crea da solo, quando il suo comportamento che lo fa ricercare "leggerezza" lo rende RESPONSABILE di ciò che non voleva creare: aggiunta di problemi invece che risoluzione. 
Sono persone che dimenticano o sottovalutano la loro stessa reazione al disunirsi per il "tutto al meglio", diventano ambivalenti e MAI ammetteranno di aver sbagliato, se lo fanno incolpano la persona che li mette di fronte alla realtà, un'altra proiezione. 
Loro non POSSONO sbagliare.

Il fiume: quando il capo/razionalità vede la coda/sensazione nelle persone disunite è motivo di irritazione forte: la razionalità condita al perfezionismo non può ammettere l'emozionalità o la giustifica minimizzandola con se stesso addirittura cancellando comportamenti scomodi sgorgati dall'irrazionale, ma se razionalmente si rapporta con un dolore causato ad altri la rabbia è furiosa, è far vedere negli occhi il fallimento.
Pur di negare il fallimento con se stesso ne scaturisce violenza, negazione della realtà anche evidente.. è disposto a tutto, TUTTO.
Chi è così sente comunque una triste infelicità non risolvibile, che appaga temporaneamente ma mai completamente, si auto assolve nelle cazzate ma la macchia resta, quel punto disgiunto è la causa e l'effetto...

La soluzione? Se le persone così vogliono interagire a livello non superficiale, la prima cosa è lasciare che la proiezione venga eseguita ma che la stessa non soffochi la propria autostima. Ottenere che ci sia una ragionevole e graduale ammissione della causa principale "l'insicurezza" è delicato ma si può partire chiarendo le debolezze passo passo che causano questo circolo vizioso, piccoli tasselli che devono andare al loro posto per far visualizzare la dinamica che si chiude a cerchio perfetto nella loro mente ma che crea scompensi in modalità diversa a tutti, perchè il cerchio è composto da due semicerchi non uniti (disunito appunto) e vivere con linearità di intenti è impossibile.
....

Altre soluzioni: 
Pensare che una valvola di sfogo è normale, non approfondirne i contenuti e fare della frase "sono così" una semplice accettazione.
Cambiare partner. Se un carattere così incontra una persona che si "volta dall'altra parte" nella conduzione di vita che è prevaricata dal semicerchio disgiunto (è pur sempre una vita alternata) ed è molto appagata dalla parte di semicerchio "tutto al meglio" la vita scorre serena (forse)

Ho iniziato a fare ricerca per capire l'autostima ipertrofica, continuo nella mia ricerca nelle proiezioni fattive e allego un testo


----------



## Bruja (17 Ottobre 2008)

*bene*



matilde ha detto:


> _premessa: Sempre se la mia analisi è corretta, sono ancora alla ricerca di comprendere ma soprattutto ricerco quel clik che non faccia disunire, se mai lo troverò, in ogni caso da un certo punto in poi sarò sicuramente limitata o confusa._
> 
> l'assunzione di responsabilità oltre la misura possibile è indicativo come segno di sfiducia verso il compagno ma soprattutto *insicurezza personale*; oltre se stessi nessuno sa "fare al meglio" diventa un dilagare *in proiezione* verso il partner, il successivo passo è farsi carico "al meglio" di responsabilità anche superficiali (che sò.. il pane che compro io è di sicuro il più buono). Chi esercita al meglio si sente *rassicurato solo da se stesso* e vorrebbe implicitamente che questa *fatica fosse riconosciuta*;
> è una comunicazione errata perchè nella normalità ognuno da l'apporto possibile alla coppia di sicuro con buona volontà, ma se non è mai sufficiente la reazione è: fai da solo e senza gratificazione perchè il solo farlo da te ti gratifica, nella peggiore situazione al compagno viene tolta la libertà di scelta in ogni frangente con motivazioni anche assurde pur di avere il controllo della situazione, creando insicurezza. *Questo dominio se all'inizio da alla persona che lo esercita da sensazione di libertà, nella realtà si crea una gabbia di doveri e insoddisfazione tale che l'unica via di uscita è il disunirsi, una schizzofrenia. *
> ...


Molto argomentato ed esaustivo... grazie, leggerò con calma anche il testo del link.
Il problema adesso a mio avviso é come adattare le soluzioni possibili al loro rapporto di coppia, specie senza una guida, un aiuto che li possa accompagnare se non alla comprensione totale, almeno all'applicazione delle possibili soluzioni.
Per ora mi sto dando una grattatina in testa per conto terzi.. tipico gesto di perplessità e indecisione... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Ottobre 2008)

Chi si sente di dare troppo, di essere obbligato a dare in un rapporto mi irrita sempre molto.
Mi irrita perché il rapporto di coppia (e poi la famiglia) dovrebbe essere il luogo sicuro dove sentirsi liberi.
Bisogna fare solo quel che ci si sente di fare.
Certo questo non è in contrasto con la responsabilità e il dovere, per me, perché non vedo questi aspetti come un'imposizione, ma come il frutto spontaneo dell'amore, amche se non scevro da fatica.
Esemplifico: quando ci si alza la notte per i figli piccoli è certo una fatica, ma viene dall'amore per loro non da un obbligo. Così dev'essere nel rapporto di coppia.

Grazie Matilde delle cose che hai scritto


----------



## Old matilde (20 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi si sente di dare troppo, di essere obbligato a dare in un rapporto mi irrita sempre molto.
> Mi irrita perché il rapporto di coppia (e poi la famiglia) dovrebbe essere il luogo sicuro dove sentirsi liberi.
> Bisogna fare solo quel che ci si sente di fare.
> Certo questo non è in contrasto con la responsabilità e il dovere, per me, perché non vedo questi aspetti come un'imposizione, ma come il frutto spontaneo dell'amore, amche se non scevro da fatica.
> ...


La ricerca è nata su me stessa e l'autostima, per eccesso c'è l'autostima ipertrofica....
Vero, talmente vero che mi diventa inconcepibile chi assume come senso del dovere situazioni che sinceramente non hanno nulla a che spartire con il buon senso: un lavaggio di coscenza fine a se stesso, sterile.
Classificherei come anaffettività, che come punto saldo usa razionalità e dovere in cambio di attenzioni... ma mai appagante e quindi..


----------



## Old matilde (20 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Molto argomentato ed esaustivo... grazie, leggerò con calma anche il testo del link.
> Il problema adesso a mio avviso é come adattare le soluzioni possibili al loro rapporto di coppia, specie senza una guida, un aiuto che li possa accompagnare se non alla comprensione totale, almeno all'applicazione delle possibili soluzioni.
> Per ora mi sto dando una grattatina in testa per conto terzi.. tipico gesto di perplessità e indecisione...
> 
> ...









Mi piacerebbe capire assieme le soluzioni!
Parlando di BD non credo che il livello sia questo eh! Ho solo individuato il meccanismo, quando c'è una motivazione scatenante è "semplice" va sciolto il nodo prendendo la mira... ma il punto su cui fare centro è evidente, sempre che non si bari. Quando il mirino ti si sposta invece significa che il punto nodale di disunione è dettato da storia passata, famiglia, modalità di vita più "comoda" che propende verso questo comportamento. Autogonfiarsi di responsabilità per poi esplodere e attribuirne la causa ad al altro è come non guardarsi mai allo specchio.


----------

